# Samsung Ad Compares Galaxy S III to Apple?s iPhone 5



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

> In the wake of last week?s iPhone 5 announcement, Samsung has unleashed a new ad campaign aimed at shining the spotlight back on its Galaxy S III. And the Korean company?s Apple fixation continues. Samsung?d.
> 
> The ad states that it ?doesn?t take a genius? to presumably see which device is equipped with the better specs. In the comparison, Samsung lists a full-range of Galaxy S III internals, including screen size, battery life, screen res, and a handful of some the device?s features: S-Beam, Smart Alert, Tilt to Zoom, etc.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Bishop (Sep 16, 2012)

"a totally different plug"


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2012)

"a totally different plug"


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 16, 2012)

Removable battery is also a nice plus.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

Bishop said:


> "a totally different plug"





♠Ace♠ said:


> "a totally different plug"



Bishop, sue the shit out of Ace because he copied your post.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 16, 2012)

Apple iphones has the better PPI tho.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 16, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:
			
		

> Bishop, sue the shit out of Ace because he copied your post.



I'm taking his ass to court as we type


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 16, 2012)

Lol!  Apple fans will still go and buy it in droves.

Though that ad is  very funny. They should have compared the S2 to the new iPhone just to show them how far behind apple is.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Apple iphones has the better PPI tho.



"Oh look my herp is better den ur derp!"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 16, 2012)

I smell a Apple comeback on the line of the infamous PC vs. Macs ads, but with Galaxy's vs. iPhone's.

The horror.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I smell a Apple comeback on the line of the infamous PC vs. Macs ads, but with Galaxy's vs. iPhone's.
> 
> The horror.



Have you seen their godawful "genius" commercials yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXTzzxiCfPw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMcrw8WTWSs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPqyavf7q98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 16, 2012)

Why did they stop those ad's, anyway? 

If they did do a throw back I'd be iPhone Vs Android in general(following the Mac Vs PC thing), not just Samsung.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 16, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Have you seen their godawful "genius" commercials yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXTzzxiCfPw[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMcrw8WTWSs[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPqyavf7q98[/YOUTUBE]



I lost just over 90 secs of my life. I will have to kill you. 

TBF, if you read a lot of reviews over the year or so, the SGII has done pretty well against the 4s, so I'm not surprised Samsung have done something like this.

Hope they realise touchwiz needs to be as good to use as IOS6 tho...

Average punters care about the experience, not so much the performance like a well-informed smartphone user.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

^ indeed, dem hipsters *face palm*


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who's sick of reading all this Samsung vs Apple debating everywhere?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2012)

"It doesn't take a genius."

"A totally different plug."

"the next big thing is already here."

Sammy going for the jugular.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Removable battery is also a nice plus.


That's probably one of the single most disqualifying factors about Apple products.

While I loved my iPod, that fucker's battery would always crap out within a year and there wasn't anything able to be done except get a new one (long term warranty ftw)

Samsung phone's battery starts dying? Get a new one (buy or with warranty) and swap it out. Like it isn't a fucking federal issue.


Not to mention, when occasionally shit glitches, as is bound to happen on pretty much any technological device ever, there's always the pull battery out option. Apple products you have to do the dumb hold downy thing. Which doesn't exactly work when its the Hold button which has died


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Am I the only one who's sick of reading all this Samsung vs Apple debating everywhere?



Yes you probably are. Most people go in a thread about Apple vs. Samsung because they're interested in this, not to be a crybaby.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yes you probably are. Most people go in a thread about Apple vs. Samsung because they want to mock Macfags


Fixed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2012)

Galaxy S III is odviustly better.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fixed



That has _some_ truth to it.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 16, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yes you probably are. Most people go in a thread about Apple vs. Samsung because they're interested in this, not to be a crybaby.


As if the threads were worlds apart from each other


----------



## Blue (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought Apple was shit before it was cool. All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were all "omg liek I have a new macbook and lookit my ipooooooooooood NANOOOO" back when Microsoft was the Dark Lord of the Sith.

That said, I'm still getting the ifarce5 because in the eyes of a lot of my friends and family, people with non-Apple smartphones are plebs and I don't care enough to nerd rant to them about micro SD storage and S-beams. Whatever those are.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2012)

Apple needs to be more humble.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 16, 2012)

The only thing apple proved to the general public is that they absolutely hate competition.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I thought Apple was shit before it was cool. All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were all "omg liek I have a new macbook and lookit my ipooooooooooood NANOOOO" back when Microsoft was the Dark Lord of the Sith.
> *
> That said, I'm still getting the ifarce5 because in the eyes of a lot of my friends and family, people with non-Apple smartphones are plebs and I don't care enough to nerd rant to them about micro SD storage and S-beams. Whatever those are.*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I thought Apple was shit before it was cool. All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were all "omg liek I have a new macbook and lookit my ipooooooooooood NANOOOO" back when Microsoft was the Dark Lord of the Sith.
> 
> That said, I'm still getting the ifarce5 because in the eyes of a lot of my friends and family, people with non-Apple smartphones are plebs and I don't care enough to nerd rant to them about micro SD storage and S-beams. Whatever those are.



I'm disappointed.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 16, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I thought Apple was shit before it was cool. All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were all "omg liek I have a new macbook and lookit my ipooooooooooood NANOOOO" back when Microsoft was the Dark Lord of the Sith.
> 
> That said, I'm still getting the ifarce5 because in the eyes of a lot of my friends and family, people with non-Apple smartphones are plebs and I don't care enough to nerd rant to them about micro SD storage and S-beams. Whatever those are.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I thought Apple was shit before it was cool. All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were all "omg liek I have a new macbook and lookit my ipooooooooooood NANOOOO" back when Microsoft was the Dark Lord of the Sith.
> 
> That said, I'm still getting the ifarce5 because in the eyes of a lot of my friends and family, people with non-Apple smartphones are plebs and I don't care enough to nerd rant to them about micro SD storage and S-beams. Whatever those are.



I saw through Apple too back then. You're not the only one. 

Seriously, why waste so many dollars just for not looking like a pleb? Why do you even care what people think about you just based on what cellphone you use? Its your money and your choice to spend it on any whatever phone you want, be it iPhone or not. If you like it, you buy it. If you don't, you leave it. Simple. Just buy the phone that suits you the best, not the phone that suits everybody else. Its you who are going to use it after all. Geez people are so much under peer pressure these days.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 16, 2012)

How's the lawsuit against Ace going? Just make sure you're suing this guy in the US because you can take advantage of their broken juridical system.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 16, 2012)

iPhone 5 >>> THE UNIVERSE. HERP DERP.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll get banned if I say what I think about Apple, so I won't. Instead, I will subtly flame their fanbase.

This isn't gonna stop iSheep.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 17, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's probably one of the single most disqualifying factors about Apple products.
> 
> While I loved my iPod, that fucker's battery would always crap out within a year and there wasn't anything able to be done except get a new one (long term warranty ftw)
> 
> ...



Welcome to my Nokia Lumia 800 world. 

Looked 3-4 times and the button pressing to fix it annoys me.

Oh, one more thing...


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 17, 2012)

@plug


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I smell a Apple comeback on the line of the infamous PC vs. Macs ads, but with Galaxy's vs. iPhone's.
> 
> The horror.



Apple won't make a come back p. their iPhone will likely destroy their s3 in sales regardless.


----------



## Sygurgh (Sep 17, 2012)

Genius advertising.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Going to get both and write my own comparison.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten don't gives a flying fuck.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

Samsung because it's a better phone spec wise and it's called GALAXY

That's an awesome name. I can be like, "Yo bitches, I got me a Galaxy in my hand, watup"


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 17, 2012)

Typing this from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S3


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> Samsung because it's a better phone spec wise and it's called GALAXY
> 
> That's an awesome name. I can be like, "Yo bitches, I got me a Galaxy in my hand, watup"



Nah,an apple in your hand is better. At least you can eat it if hungry. What are you supposed to do with a galaxy in you hand? You can't eat those unless you are galactus himself.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Nah,an apple in your hand is better. At least you can eat it if hungry. What are you supposed to do with a galaxy in you hand? You can't eat those unless you are galactus himself.



Have fun eating a phone


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 17, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Nah,an apple in your hand is better. At least you can eat it if hungry. What are you supposed to do with a galaxy in you hand? You can't eat those unless you are galactus himself.





You were saying?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Removable battery is also a nice plus.



And it's cheaper :ho


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 17, 2012)

I would still get iPhone over Samsung anyday.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I would still get iPhone over Samsung anyday.


----------



## TSC (Sep 17, 2012)

I need get a smart phone. Anyone here who knows shit about fucking phones know which one they recommend to get? I'm not that knowledgeable on fucking phones.


----------



## Blue (Sep 17, 2012)

TSC said:


> I need get a smart phone. Anyone here who knows shit about fucking phones know which one they recommend to get? I'm not that knowledgeable on fucking phones.



The HTC One X 4G, Samsung Galxy Nexus, and Samsung Galaxy S3 are all rated very highly. The One X will run you like a hundred bucks if you're looking for affordability.

Get an Android phone over an Apple one if only to avoid having to go through itunes every time you want to change your fucking ringtone or do anything else. I can't even buy a goddamn e-book on it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

TSC said:


> I need get a smart phone. Anyone here who knows shit about fucking phones know which one they recommend to get? I'm not that knowledgeable on fucking phones.




*Spoiler*: _Long Reply_ 



You can't go wrong with Android. It's a great platform that is steadily gaining popularity, and adding new features with every new version with the main concept of the platform being making your life that much more easier. Android is fully customizable. Don't like something about Android? Well change it to your liking with various wallpaper, widgets, and shortcuts. 

If you only need a device to help you keep up with your daily routine Android can help you with that using the Calender and various other widgets which allow you to see what you have planned without ever needing to navigate through any menus. 

If you like media then everything is assailable at the tap of your finger through the Play Market. Games, Magazines, Music, Videos and various other apps all centralized in one hub which are all simplistic and intuitive.

Android devices also come in so many models that you're not forced to use the same old device without much of a choice. From low end phones to high end beasts which have 720p video with multiple cores for all your processing needs. 

I've used all the mobile platforms, except maybe Palm. and I assure you Android can easily be modified to meet your requirements and allowing you to customize your experience so that you're not just like everyone else and have a unique device. 




That being said... Samsung's Galaxy S3 would be a great choice.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> That said, I'm still getting the ifarce5 because in the eyes of a lot of my friends and family, people with non-Apple smartphones are plebs and I don't care enough to nerd rant to them about micro SD storage and S-beams. Whatever those are.



Put an apple sticker on the back and they won't even be able to tell the fucking difference.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2012)

*Report: Samsung Galaxy S4 due out in February*



> (CNN) -- Days after the iPhone 5 was announced, Samsung is reportedly prepared to roll out a new version of its Samsung Galaxy S, the phone that has established itself as Apple's chief smartphone rival.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S4 will be introduced in February at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, according to The Korea Times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Report: Samsung Galaxy S4 due out in February*



Why do the screens have to get bigger and bigger?
The S2 was already pretty much at the limit of what I'll accept as a phone size, can't even reach all parts of the screen *comfortably* with my thumb.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

Galaxy S4?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Why do the screens have to get bigger and bigger?
> The S2 was already pretty much at the limit of what I'll accept as a phone size, can't even reach all parts of the screen *comfortably* with my thumb.



I disagree I find the S3 still comfortable.


----------



## Doge (Sep 17, 2012)

The Galaxy has as much RAM as my laptop...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know what phone I'll get. The Iphone 5 disappointed me. I thought it was going to be beyond. I do like Apple products way better than any other on the market and will shell out the money because I love their products. The Galaxy is a pretty good phone though. If I don't have money for an Iphone I'll get a Galaxy. 

And so much Apple hate and fanbase hate. :/
I will admit I'm a total Apple fangirl. My mac was ridiculously expensive but damn it's the best computer ever. I make love to it on Saturday nights....


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

Normality said:


> I don't know what phone I'll get. The Iphone 5 disappointed me. I thought it was going to be beyond. I do like Apple products way better than any other on the market and will shell out the money because I love their products. The Galaxy is a pretty good phone though. If I don't have money for an Iphone I'll get a Galaxy.
> 
> And so much Apple hate and fanbase hate. :/
> I will admit I'm a total Apple fangirl. My mac was ridiculously expensive but damn it's the best computer ever. I make love to it on Saturday nights....



I wouldn't say I hate Apple, though there is no justifiable cause to buy their products. They are overpriced, for technology that is lagging behind the competition; who have current generation technology and don't want to cost you an arm and leg just to buy it. Apple relies more on their brand name than their actually technology to succeed. Every time an Apple products has came out I can guarantee there has been a cheaper alternative, which has better specifications. 

But at the end of the day people don't care what you've sold them as long as you tell them it's new, and amazing.


----------



## drache (Sep 17, 2012)

lol fail iphone, fail


----------



## TSC (Sep 17, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> The HTC One X 4G, Samsung Galxy Nexus, and Samsung Galaxy S3 are all rated very highly. The One X will run you like a hundred bucks if you're looking for affordability.
> 
> Get an Android phone over an Apple one if only to avoid having to go through itunes every time you want to change your fucking ringtone or do anything else. I can't even buy a goddamn e-book on it.





Erio Touwa said:


> *Spoiler*: _Long Reply_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you two. Yeah I have ipod and the big imac and so i don't need another apple product(those two are only two I'm content with. I don't need an ipad or iphone etc)That's why I ask for you guys' recommendations.

I'll take both of you two's suggestions. But look like the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the Android are the most popular and preferred choices so look like one of those two be best. Thanks again.

As for money cost, well i'm eligible to get new phone after having old one more than 6 years. I'm under this family verizon package deal so unsure if the price will be an issue.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

TSC said:


> Thanks you two. Yeah I have ipod and the big imac and so i don't need another apple product(those two are only two I'm content with. I don't need an ipad or iphone etc)That's why I ask for you guys' recommendations.
> 
> I'll take both of you two's suggestions. But look like the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the Android are the most popular and preferred choices so look like one of those two be best. Thanks again.
> 
> As for money cost, well i'm eligible to get new phone after having old one more than 6 years. I'm under this family verizon package deal so unsure if the price will be an issue.


Well Android is the operating system, that the S3 happens to run on.


----------



## TSC (Sep 17, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Well Android is the operating system, that the S3 happens to run on.



Ah ok. than I guess Samsung it is.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 17, 2012)

Samsung is really butthurt over the two lost lawsuits.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

TSC said:


> Ah ok. than I guess Samsung it is.



Happy to help. I'm sure you'll love the S3. I can answer any other questions you may have as well.



Crowned Clown said:


> Samsung is really butthurt over the two lost lawsuits.



When your revenue is bothered because Apple finds you threatening, thus they start using the broken judicial system to sue you over naive patents that should not exist in the first place you'd be angry as well.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 17, 2012)

people here laugh at people getting iphones and yet apple is getting richer and richer...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

Wizard said:


> people here laugh at people getting iphones and yet apple is getting richer and richer...



Technologically inclined people are out numbered by the average consumer who doesn't really care what they buy as long as it works.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 17, 2012)

Apple fans reply by making there own version of Samsung's ad.


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 17, 2012)

TSC said:


> I need get a smart phone. Anyone here who knows shit about fucking phones know which one they recommend to get? I'm not that knowledgeable on fucking phones.



i'm not a technology savvy guy, but i think S3 is good. my mum has it and i think  it processes very fast and it's very clear, and allows many different applications. my dad who is tech savvy, thinks its much better than the iphone he has. 

and i think it's cheaper than iphone?


----------



## Rescuebear (Sep 17, 2012)

All it would take is for buyers to become more aware and apple would collapse like a house of cards.

Also i hate the plug on my Ipod, just use USB ffs.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 17, 2012)

Some theorize this may be the beginning of the end for Apple.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 17, 2012)

i'll be buying an iphone 5 though. just cause my contract allows the upgrade.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know how people like Iphones so much anyway


----------



## kazuri (Sep 18, 2012)

Wizard said:


> people here laugh at people getting iphones and yet apple is getting richer and richer...



So you think justin bieber is the greatest musician?


----------



## tashtin (Sep 18, 2012)

All this means nothing to me, by the time my contract runs out we'll be using our hands as phones and shit.



Sunuvmann said:


> That's probably one of the single most disqualifying factors about Apple products.
> 
> While I loved my iPod, that fucker's battery would always crap out within a year



what did you buy? I've had my 5th gen iPod for more than 5 years and it's never given me any problems (barring the occasional glitch)


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> Apple fans reply by making there own version of Samsung's ad.





> "because plastic is heavier than glass or aluminum."



HAHAHAHA          .


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

Crowned Clown said:


> Samsung is really butthurt over the two lost lawsuits.



You get banned from the US from selling your products and get to pay 1.5 billion dollars... I guess you'd be mad too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

iPhail 5 banned commercial.

[YOUTUBE]qFUz6vHEQCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm really getting bored with the nonsensical Apple bashing. Almost none of the whining I hear nowadays has any merit whatsoever. 

*1. "Waaah Apple Products are Overpriced, why would people buy them?"
*
Two rebuttals. One, what the fuck, this isn't the 90s. Apple products are on par or cheaper than their counterparts in many respects. There are view ultrabooks that can compare to the base model MBA AT THE SAME PRICE POINT. Sure there are better Windows 8 ones from the likes of Sony; they also cost 1700-2000+ dollars. Similarly in the tablet space, one can buy an iPad 2 (which still easily outclasses a majority of Android tablets outside of the 10.1) for $300-$400 new. And the phone prices, both locked and unlocked, are the same prices as almost every other phone out there. Even the iMac All in One PC is only about $100-$200 more than other AIO counterparts, and comes preloaded with far more software (not to mention an additional $100 for purchasing software). This argument holds no merit any more.

Two, for the products people are willing to pay a slight premium, they do it for the seamless experience. I build PCs, and yet decided to switch to the Mac ecosystem after investing in an ipad and iphone because it's far more efficient when considering the proportion of time invested to the return I receive attempting to replicate a similar ecosystem using windows (and Lol, trying to do that with Android). I still love Windows, but my Lenovo laptop sits gathering dust, and my desktop only gets put on for gaming, simply because it's far easier to automatically have content synced across my ipad, iphone and MBP seamlessly. Everyone knows you can do this with Windows and Android, but fuck if I'll spend hours of even one day wasting my time tweaking, modding, rooting, and rearranging the functionality of a device just to replicate the experience I could receive by buying an iphone.

*2. "Only sheeple buy i products."*

Yes, nearly half a billion people are all sheeple, and only you all can see through these things. It couldn't possibly be because people are invested in their applications, or genuinely enjoy the products. I mean come on, you can go out and get a laptop with 2880x1800 for MUCH cheaper than the MBP. Oh wait, no you fucking can't. This reminds me of when people claimed the iPhone 4's screen was pointless, and now a year and some change later, these same fanboys are in glee because the 920 has TEN more PPI than the Iphone 5, somehow making it 10x better. 

Moreover, Apple's advantage arises from the meticulous nature of merging great hardware with software that provides excellent UX. iMessage alone is one such instance. Living with five people with iphones, it makes communication far easier when everyone can be on one thread, without having to do ANYTHING. Yes, once again, you can do this with WP and Android, but the functionality isn't inherent to the devices. Another example is the great interplay between idevices, airplay and airport extremes. In our home we've got the apple TV in one room, an airport in the basement, and we can easily sync music to play throughout the house whenever we have a party with the click of a button. It doesn't require modifying the phone, it doesn't require rooting the phone, it doesn't require coming up with some ridiculous software solution for a problem that shouldn't exist in the first place. 

*3. "Oh mah gawd, like doze specs are sooooo not revolutionary!"*

No shit sherlock. Newsflash: phones haven't had a revolution since the ORIGINAL iphone. What we have now is incremental innovation, period. More importantly, whenever I hear what Apple is missing, it's always something fucking ridiculous. "They left out wireless charging!" Well no shit, until you can ACTUALLY charge your phone wirelessly, plugging my charger in with a wire, just so I can put my phone on it is literally the same thing as plugging it in, and is much faster simply because the nature of inductive charging is inherently slower than regular charging. Next year Apple will introduce inductive charging (they were recently awarded a patent for their own method), and I'll still think it's fucking pointless. Similarly, the whole facial recognition thing is fucking pointless. Why just add features that have no point? The best argument I've seen is a lack of NFC, but I personally think that that holds little water either as the infrastructure is lacking, and there's also no reason why a software solution couldn't work just as well, while being less cost prohibitive, and preserving engineering space and design. Sure, IF apple had NFC, it MIGHT be adopted faster, but without a proprietary standard, there's no need for this. 

Yet, no one talks about the custom chip Apple has designed, the impressive improvements to a camera while making it smaller, or the ability to provide equal performance and experience to it's end users through incredible engineering with less raw power than competitors. Oh yea, I forgot, only Android is impressive because they've got TEN GIGAFLOPS OF EXPLOSIVE MELT YOUR FACE HEXABOMB RAM WITH A QUINTUPLE S TRACK CPU AND A 58 INCH SUPER VIBRANT PENTILE BEASTMODE SCREEN!!!!!! 

I've owned Android phones and was a power user on WM before even 6.5 had dropped. I like phones, I like technology, but I'm also no fucking idiot. I buy what's going to work well in my life, integrate with my social life well, and provide great experiences all around. Android phones and Windows Phone can offer that to many people, and to them they deserve it. I can completely understand wanting a larger screen, a different UI, and the ability for more personable customization (although, I never got this argument in favor of Android, only because most people who do this root their phone, and that's essentially what an Iphone can do when it's jailbroken. My friend has an annoying fucking game of pacman as his unlock screen and his UI makes it a PITA to use his iphone, but that's another rant). However, I'm tired of this ignorant, uninformed arguments trying to slight iphone users rather than viewing the phone on it's merits, cons and general experience. It doesn't matter what your phone benchmarks if the experience fucking sucks. 

With that said, I think people should buy what fits their life best, but fuck I'm tired of reading some of the dumbest opinions of all times. I've been trying to avoid it everywhere I go, but it literally is everywhere (the verge, reddit, NF, wired, CNN, BBC, the Guardian). I still haven't seen someone give me a legitimate reason about why I should suddenly start disliking iOS just because they didn't add the ability for me to suck my own dick while doing backflips over my 60 inch trampoline phone. I typed this post to have a generic response to people from now on, and while I've wasted my time (damn 20 minutes I may need one day), fuck that was cathartic, even if none of you read this shit.

*TL;DR, You aren't a genius for not liking Apple products, they have technological merits, a great ecosystem and are a great value for the price of most products (of course some things are overpriced; their accessories come to mind). That said, Android and WP Phones can be equally good. It all depends on the context for the user.*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> I'm really getting bored with the nonsensical Apple bashing. Almost none of the whining I hear nowadays has any merit whatsoever.
> 
> *1. "Waaah Apple Products are Overpriced, why would people buy them?"
> *
> ...




butt hurt apple fan is butt hurt.


----------



## DarkingReYliegh (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> butt hurt apple fan is butt hurt.



. This is why I love android fanboys. Present logical argument, accepting the merits of various phone technologies while asserting that apple products have equal value = butthurt. Cool story chump, enjoy being intentionally ignorant.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 18, 2012)

I was ambivalent toward Apple way before it was cool to be, I'm still butthurt that Microsoft stopped producing Zune.

Also, to the remaining Galaxy S2 users: anyone else have a problem with the screen blacking out during a call (using bluetooth) and being unable to reactivate it without ending the call?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

*8 Things the iPhone 5 Still Can't Do*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

Bishop said:


> "a totally different plug"



$1.2 extra billion dollars in the pocket of Apple thanks to that totally different plug


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> . This is why I love android fanboys. Present logical argument, accepting the merits of various phone technologies while asserting that apple products have equal value = butthurt. Cool story chump, enjoy being intentionally ignorant.


Lulzy apple tards.
Apple wasn't the first to do smart phones.
Btw I don't have anything you can bash me with phone wise.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> $1.2 extra billion dollars in the pocket of Apple thanks to that totally different plug


rip off of the year.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2012)

The US version only has 1gb of ram, not two. But I love my S2 and don't see a need to upgrade.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny how some Samsung fans claim that apple fans are butthurt while they go out of their way to find any excuse to bash/make fun of apple fans to justify their purchase.


----------



## OneHitKill (Sep 18, 2012)

Surprised nobody hasn't posted this up already

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIWKytq_q4[/YOUTUBE]

:sanji


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> I was ambivalent toward Apple way before it was cool to be, I'm still butthurt that Microsoft stopped producing Zune.
> 
> *Also, to the remaining Galaxy S2 users: anyone else have a problem with the screen blacking out during a call (using bluetooth) and being unable to reactivate it without ending the call?*


 no, I don't have such problem.. which version of the Phone you have? 

anyway about the news, funny ad and wow S4?O_o I can't keep up...S2 for now >.<


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 18, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Surprised nobody hasn't posted this up already
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIWKytq_q4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :sanji


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> I'm really getting bored with the nonsensical Apple bashing. Almost none of the whining I hear nowadays has any merit whatsoever.
> 
> *1. "Waaah Apple Products are Overpriced, why would people buy them?"
> *
> ...






1. Apple is overpriced
2. Their upgrades are barely worth calling that, the I5 is a little faster, a little bigger screen, that's it



steveht93 said:


> Funny how some Samsung fans claim that apple fans are butthurt while they go out of their way to find any excuse to bash/make fun of apple fans to justify their purchase.



you're right pointing out the obvious fact that apple treats you like a cash machine is so passe right?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

> 1. Apple is overpriced
> 2. Their upgrades are barely worth calling that, the I5 is a little faster, a little bigger screen, that's it



And what upgrades are you suggesting? What is Samsung doing with their mobiles that apple aren't doing? The s4 is gonna have a bigger screen,a better processor and a better battery life. Your point? 

Just because apple revolutionized the smart phone business with the iPhone dosent mean they will do it every year.







> you're right pointing out the obvious fact that apple treats you like a cash machine is so passe right?



Nope,their products are good and survive for years to come. The app store is the best among its peers and the iOS is a very fast and reliable operating system.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> And what upgrades are you suggesting?



Not overcharging for an inferior product?
Not overcharging for replacement parts for that inferior product?
Oh and no more bullshit.
Sounds like lots of upgrading that needs to be done to me.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not overcharging for an inferior product?
> Not overcharging for replacement parts for that inferior product?
> Oh and no more bullshit.
> Sounds like lots of upgrading that needs to be done to me.



Inferior product


----------



## kazuri (Sep 18, 2012)

> $1.2 extra billion dollars in the pocket of Apple thanks to that totally different plug


"extra" is an opinion/assumption. For all apple knows if they hadn't changed the plug they would have made 10 billion more because people were refusing to buy the phone because they don't agree with apple making a plug proprietary for any other reason than to only be able to sell it themselves.

obviously im exaggerating to make the point, but to say apple is only doing all the shit people complain about for 'good business practice' doesn't mean it is the best business practice or that they couldn't have done even better other ways, etc etc etc


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

apple should rename it the iPhail 5.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Phones haven't had a revolution since the Iphone

Lol what? Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Inferior product


 is not ? I keep reading articles that says that it is[S3].. but hey everybody has the right to buy what they like.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> *Phones haven't had a revolution since the Iphone*
> 
> Lol what? Where the fuck have you been?



this is what you accused me of saying




steveht93 said:


> Just because apple revolutionized the smart phone business with the iPhone dosent mean they will do it every year.



this is what i said, smart phone is different than a phone  i never said that others didn't but apple's iphone revolutionized the smart phone industry.


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 18, 2012)

Newcomers to iOS are the only ones who should buy this phone. If you have a 4S/4, keep it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> I'm really getting bored with the nonsensical Apple bashing. Almost none of the whining I hear nowadays has any merit whatsoever.
> 
> *1. "Waaah Apple Products are Overpriced, why would people buy them?"
> *
> ...



Accuse you say?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 18, 2012)

Brilliant advertisement. I'm non-partisan on Android vs. Apple, which means I respect good technology and advertising by both of them. This was a pretty bold challenge to Apple and the delivery's great. Samsung are certainly on to a really good device in the Galaxy S3 and they deserve to make noise about it.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Accuse you say?



That's not my post as you can see buddy. And I dare you deny what apple did to the smart phone industry.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

Esponer said:


> Brilliant advertisement. I'm non-partisan on Android vs. Apple, which means I respect good technology and advertising by both of them. This was a pretty bold challenge to Apple and the delivery's great. Samsung are certainly on to a really good device in the Galaxy S3 and they deserve to make noise about it.



Finally, a honest post, not in favor of Apple or Android.


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> And what upgrades are you suggesting? What is Samsung doing with their mobiles that apple aren't doing? The s4 is gonna have a bigger screen,a better processor and a better battery life. Your point?
> 
> Just because apple revolutionized the smart phone business with the iPhone dosent mean they will do it every year.





apple has never revolutionized anything except arguably digital music

As to what the S3 brings that's different, actually the screen size hasn't changed as far as I know but yes it has a new battery, new interface and new interation of andriod

what's your point fanboy?






steveht93 said:


> Nope,their products are good and survive for years to come. The app store is the best among its peers and the iOS is a very fast and reliable operating system.



lol

bullshit apple products are designed to fail within 1-2 years so that apple can hit those cash machines again

look at thier 'property dock' biggest crock of shit ever and then they 'redesign' it to once again to hit that cash machine for another billion or 2

so again keep spinning fan boy

As to the speed, meh andriod is just as fast just as reliable and I don't have to worry about being smitted for wanting to modify it at all


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2012)

The screen size has changed from 4.5 to 4.7 Some of the stuff on the S3 is on the S2 as well. FOr S2 user theres no real reason to upgrade just like if you have the 4s there's no reason to get the 5. But if you have the S1 or if you have the 4, then for either phone you could upgrade which would be beneficial.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

*Judge Denies Samsung?s Request to Lift U.S. Injunction on Galaxy Tab 10.1*



> Apple recently won more than $1 billion in its infamous back-and-forth legal battle with Samsung. Despite the conclusion of that case (for now), Judge Lucy Koh said she can not lift the current U.S. injunction against Samsung?s Galaxy Tab 10.1.
> 
> Apple originally accused Samsung of creating ?copy cat? devices that, it argued, purposely tricked consumers into thinking they were purchasing an Apple product. The Cupertino-based company ultimately won an injunction against the Galaxy Tab 10.1 back in June. Less than a month later, the company asked for a lift on the ban, but its request was dismissed. However, as CNET explains, Samsung was found not guilty of infringing on the Apple design patent that was used to issue the injunction. So, technically, it should be able to sell the tablet again.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Esponer (Sep 18, 2012)

This is really bad for competition. Samsung shot themselves in the foot with how plainly they spoke of taking the ideas in the iPad and replicating them, but this has got to stop. Isn't there anything in US law about an idea being too simple and obvious to protect like this? I just can't see how Samsung could make a product in the same category without it being really, really similar to the iPad.

_Edit:_ By the way, stop posting so many articles about Apple!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually source and not just a picture?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 18, 2012)

The above figures are really odd. The Lumia 920 is a good phone, but can it really be looking so strong against the S3? I guess it's not out yet, whereas the S3 isn't even new anymore, but the S3 is at _least_ comparable and I'd think it's better known.

I mean, my view was that the Lumia 920 was Nokia/Microsoft's big gamble, and by no means a clear win. So where's 58% coming from?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

Esponer said:


> The above figures are really odd. The Lumia 920 is a good phone, but can it really be looking so strong against the S3? I guess it's not out yet, whereas the S3 isn't even new anymore, but the S3 is at _least_ comparable and I'd think it's better known.
> 
> I mean, my view was that the Lumia 920 was Nokia/Microsoft's big gamble,* and by no means a clear win. So where's 58% coming from?*



This is the view State-side. Some people want to break the IOS/Android duopoly it seems.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

drache said:


> 1. Apple is overpriced
> 2. Their upgrades are barely worth calling that, the I5 is a little faster, a little bigger screen, that's it



The phones cost the same amount. What fucking world do you live in? An ipad costs as much or less than other Android tablets. A MBA costs less than many Windows ultrabooks. The iMac costs less or slightly more than AIO Windows P.C.s. I can see this argument being made for the MBP Retina, but there are also no other laptops currently with that resolution, and only crazy ass early adopters have bought that. 

As for your 2nd point, I don't argue subjective shit so I mean go ahead and think what you please. I've got friends with great android phones, Windows phones, and iphones. I fail to see how NFC, Wireless charging, or facial unlocking tech truly makes a phone more useful or revolutionary, but to each his own.



> you're right pointing out the obvious fact that apple treats you like a cash machine is so passe right?



Because Samsung, Microsoft, Nokia, and everyone else sells phones and products because they really like you! That makes total sense!




> Phones haven't had a revolution since the Iphone
> 
> Lol what? Where the fuck have you been?



Please demonstrate a recent smartphone revolution. I'll wait. Adding technology that has existed for years is not a fucking revolution, it's called incrementally innovating. Why doesn't anyone understand that no one, Apple, Samsung, Nokia, etc., have changed the smartphone market since 2007. The only arguable "revolution" are larger screen sizes and increased pixel density. These aren't revolutions by any normal persons standards.



> apple has never revolutionized anything except arguably digital music
> 
> As to what the S3 brings that's different, actually the screen size hasn't changed as far as I know but yes it has a new battery, new interface and new interation of andriod
> 
> what's your point fanboy?



Are you fucking kidding me? I don't even know fanboys in real life that try to make such an absurd proposition. If you're trying to claim that the original iphone didn't revolutionize the smartphone industry, or that the iPad didn't singlehandedly revive and transform the tablet industry from a niche market to a consumer level, you are literally just ignoring reality. I'll accept your opinion that you feel others have since produced better incremental innovations, that's subjective, but you don't get to have an opinion about FACTS. Even Samsung CEO, CFO and other head honchos over there noted the revolutionary impact of the original iphone. 

Second, you're claiming that the S3 does the same thing that the iphone does, but somehow it's more revolutionary or something? Get the entire fuck out of here, at least try to make some sense. I could understand trying to justify your opinion based off of Samsung's custom UI over touchwiz, but most Android enthusiasts prefer ICS or JB stock over TW. Do you even fucking own an Android phone or are you just talking out of your ass?



> bullshit apple products are designed to fail within 1-2 years so that apple can hit those cash machines again
> 
> look at thier 'property dock' biggest crock of shit ever and then they 'redesign' it to once again to hit that cash machine for another billion or 2
> 
> ...



They changed the dock connector to make the phone thinner. You can buy an adapter on Amazon for $5-$10. They haven't changed it in nearly a decade. Meanwhile, my WM phone and Android phone have used various iterations of Micro, mini and other usb ports over the years before finally settling on a standard within the last two years. Seriously, what the fuck is going on in your head? Do you think, or do you kind of just rage at your keyboard? 

And yea, Android is a great, viable platform. Why you think you'll be "smitted" (whatever the fuck that made up word means) for jailbreaking an iphone is beyond me, but I can assure you I've JB all of my iProducts, just as I've rooted my friends Android phones, and modded old WM phones and none of us have ever been "smitted" (seriously, explain this word to me if you respond to nothing else).

*Tl; DR - You've refuted nothing, and only made yourself look even dumber. Just go home man. You look desperate as fuck trying to make a PHONE look bad when you could just enjoy your fucking phone. I'll admit my OP was long as shit, but as I said, I decided to do it up here so I'd have the template saved since this same discussion has occurred in every fucking area of the internet I visit on a daily basis.
*

edit: The Lumia 920 is a great looking phone, and it doesn't surprise me at all that most tech heads are interested in it more so than the iPhone. I'd be looking into it if it wasn't stuck on At&t and the release date wasnt post i5. I think the poll is legit.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

Disctrict court decisions aren't binding on Federal courts. It sucks, but if they were, Samsung would have a much harder time appealing the decision, so they shouldn't really be too upset.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

Esponer said:


> _Edit:_ By the way, stop posting so many articles about Apple!



Is this getting a real issue with the users, mods and board? I'm not breaking any rules, am I?


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> The phones cost the same amount. What fucking world do you live in? An ipad costs as much or less than other Android tablets. A MBA costs less than many Windows ultrabooks. The iMac costs less or slightly more than AIO Windows P.C.s. I can see this argument being made for the MBP Retina, but there are also no other laptops currently with that resolution, and only crazy ass early adopters have bought that.



for now let's just say I concede your point on the phone (I don't really but there's so much more to say else where that I'll peusdo concede it)

The ipad is not cheaper, it's more expensive for lesser specs and less usablity, It doesn't have micro sd or sd or hdmi etc etc. Frankly andriod had the better tablets for cheaper. Apple has the more loyal fans.

The pcs/laptops it's even more obvious again Apple charges more for giving less.



hyakku said:


> As for your 2nd point, I don't argue subjective shit so I mean go ahead and think what you please. I've got friends with great android phones, Windows phones, and iphones. I fail to see how NFC, Wireless charging, or facial unlocking tech truly makes a phone more useful or revolutionary, but to each his own.



Freer ecosystem, better maps, better email etc etc. Sure alot of that is subjective but the ecosystem is not and I'll take that over just about anything else. As to wireless charging well if you can't see how that is revolutionary then you're rather dishonest I think given everything/



hyakku said:


> Because Samsung, Microsoft, Nokia, and everyone else sells phones and products because they really like you! That makes total sense!



what is a strawman? alex




hyakku said:


> Please demonstrate a recent smartphone revolution. I'll wait. Adding technology that has existed for years is not a fucking revolution, it's called incrementally innovating. Why doesn't anyone understand that no one, Apple, Samsung, Nokia, etc., have changed the smartphone market since 2007. The only arguable "revolution" are larger screen sizes and increased pixel density. These aren't revolutions by any normal persons standards.



lol the irony here is this apples to the iphone too you know it was just an 'incremental' increase of existing smartphones so yeah not a 'fucking revolution' either



hyakku said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? I don't even know fanboys in real life that try to make such an absurd proposition. If you're trying to claim that the original iphone didn't revolutionize the smartphone industry, or that the iPad didn't singlehandedly revive and transform the tablet industry from a niche market to a consumer level, you are literally just ignoring reality. I'll accept your opinion that you feel others have since produced better incremental innovations, that's subjective, but you don't get to have an opinion about FACTS. Even Samsung CEO, CFO and other head honchos over there noted the revolutionary impact of the original iphone.



lol see above you shot dow your own argument

and no the ipad isn't revolutionary it merely took existing stuff and put it all together that's not revolutionary. You know what _could_ be revolutinary? New interfaces like google glasses or the actual tech Apple stole from to make the ipad.

You're right FACTS are FACTS you should try and keep to them, it will be less embarrassing.



hyakku said:


> Second, you're claiming that the S3 does the same thing that the iphone does, but somehow it's more revolutionary or something? Get the entire fuck out of here, at least try to make some sense. I could understand trying to justify your opinion based off of Samsung's custom UI over touchwiz, but most Android enthusiasts prefer ICS or JB stock over TW. Do you even fucking own an Android phone or are you just talking out of your ass?



You keep cursing and acting like some sort of badass, if you persist I'll not be responsible for what happens next. I'm trying to be nice here but if you want to skip nice we can do that.

Second I don't believe I ever said the S3 was more revolutionary, maybe try rereading?



hyakku said:


> They changed the dock connector to make the phone thinner. You can buy an adapter on Amazon for $5-$10. They haven't changed it in nearly a decade. Meanwhile, my WM phone and Android phone have used various iterations of Micro, mini and other usb ports over the years before finally settling on a standard within the last two years. Seriously, what the fuck is going on in your head? Do you think, or do you kind of just rage at your keyboard?



 you gotta any bridges to sell in siberia?

If you really think that the several billion apple will make in new addons was not hte reason you're deluded especially because Apple could have gone with a standard mini connection and avoided this. They didn't they went from one fucked up properity connection to another.

It's about money you twit, what the fuck is going on in your head?



hyakku said:


> And yea, Android is a great, viable platform. Why you think you'll be "smitted" (whatever the fuck that made up word means) for jailbreaking an iphone is beyond me, but I can assure you I've JB all of my iProducts, just as I've rooted my friends Android phones, and modded old WM phones and none of us have ever been "smitted" (seriously, explain this word to me if you respond to nothing else).



you mean besides Apple no allowing any tweaking or jail breaking? You realize you jail break the phone and it goes bad you're screwed with no paddle? Never mind that actually jail breaking itself can permentally brick the phone

so really all you've shown is how little you understand about electronics



hyakku said:


> Tl; DR - You've refuted nothing, and only made yourself look even dumber. Just go home man. You look desperate as fuck trying to make a PHONE look bad when you could just enjoy your fucking phone. I'll admit my OP was long as shit, but as I said, I decided to do it up here so I'd have the template saved since this same discussion has occurred in every fucking area of the internet I visit on a daily basis.



TLR you're clueless and you've shown that I don't have to be desperate to show anything as I've said nothing that I can't back up


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Is this getting a real issue with the users, mods and board? I'm not breaking any rules, am I?



Nope!

Apple is a terrible company, though, and their panties are drenched by fantasizing over Samsung innovations.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

drache said:


> apple has never revolutionized anything except arguably digital music
> 
> As to what the S3 brings that's different, actually the screen size hasn't changed as far as I know but yes it has a new battery, new interface and new interation of andriod
> 
> what's your point fanboy?



 yes the screen size changed and they added a new android interface and battery, so what? They didn't bring anything new to the table. 

And the iPhone was the first user friendly smart phone one the market with multi touch that actually work. The others at the time were a total train wreck.








> lol
> 
> bullshit apple products are designed to fail within 1-2 years so that apple can hit those cash machines again
> 
> ...



i bet you have never owned or seen an apple device in your life. Before I got the 4s I had the iPhone 3G. Even then it was absolutely flawless but I had to change it because it wouldn't support the new operating system and the camera and overall specs were outdated. 

The ignorance in your post is amusing. But nothing less to except from you.


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> yes the screen size changed and so what? They didn't bring anything new to the table.
> 
> And the iPhone was the first user friendly smart phone one the market with multi touch that actually work. The others at the time were a oral train wreck.



no


> Innovation within multitouch and smartphone technology goes back decades?the first multitouch devices were created in the 1980s?and spans a large number of researchers and commercial firms. It wouldn't have been possible to create the iPhone without copying the ideas of these other researchers. And since the release of Android, Apple has incorporated some Google ideas into iOS.












steveht93 said:


> i bet you have never owned or seen an apple device in your life. Before I got the 4s I had the iPhone 3G. Even then it was absolutely flawless but I had to change it because it wouldn't support the new operating system and the camera and overall specs were outdated.
> 
> The irony in your post is amusing. But nothing less to except from you.



your assumptions are amusing  but look at what you are saying, you *had* to buy a new phone so that it would work. But hey that's okay right?

the only irony here is in the fan boy response from apple's faithful


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

drache said:


> for now let's just say I concede your point on the phone (I don't really but there's so much more to say else where that I'll peusdo concede it)
> 
> The ipad is not cheaper, it's more expensive for lesser specs and less usablity, It doesn't have micro sd or sd or hdmi etc etc. Frankly andriod had the better tablets for cheaper. Apple has the more loyal fans.



Once again, I don't argue subjective shit. I don't and have never owned an SD or MicroSD card, and my roommates have always had ATVs, so I've never had any type of issue with "usability". You can have your opinion, because unlike frothing fanboys, I don't really give a darn what makes something more or less usable to an individual since this is contextual.



> The pcs/laptops it's even more obvious again Apple charges more for giving less.



An envy Spectre costs $1300-$1400 with a 128 GB SSD (arguable one of the better/best ultrabooks for the costs)

A MBA with similar specs and a 128 GB SSD costs the same. I can do this all day man, you don't get a fucking opinion once again about something that is an objective fact.



> Freer ecosystem, better maps, better email etc etc. Sure alot of that is subjective but the ecosystem is not and I'll take that over just about anything else. As to wireless charging well if you can't see how that is revolutionary then you're rather dishonest I think given everything/



Ok, so even if I concede that your ecosystem is "freer" (don't know what the fuck that means), iOS is larger. What's your point here? This isn't a function of a phone, it's a function of an operating system.

And INDUCTIVE CHARGING HAS BEEN AROUND FOR DECADES. Just because you're just hearing about it doesn't make it a fucking revolution.




> lol the irony here is this apples to the iphone too you know it was just an 'incremental' increase of existing smartphones so yeah not a 'fucking revolution' either



Did you just state my own argument at me as a rebuttal? I literally just said that Apple hasn't revolutionized anything since 2007 (in case you weren't aware, thats when the original Iphone dropped, hence the reason for that date),  of course that therefore means that everything since has been incremental innovation, INCLUDING the Iphone 5 I intend to purchase. Only weird fanboys think that everyone buying an iPhone considers it a "revolution" with each iteration.



> lol see above you shot dow your own argument



No, you just read my post incredibly poorly. 



> and no the ipad isn't revolutionary it merely took existing stuff and put it all together that's not revolutionary. You know what _could_ be revolutinary? New interfaces like google glasses or the actual tech Apple stole from to make the ipad.



Revolutionary, the adjective, in it's most common usage, suggests an entity that fundamentally changes a market, product category, etc. If you are claiming that the iPad didn't introduce the tablet concept on a mass scale on a consumer level, then you're literally just ignoring reality. And yes, google glasses WILL be a revolution if implemented well, no shit sherlock. As for the "tech Apple stole from", you realize the Newton (widely recognized to be one of the first consumer aimed tablets) was ALSO MADE BY APPLE. Please stop making yourself look stupid.




> You keep cursing and acting like some sort of badass, if you persist I'll not be responsible for what happens next. I'm trying to be nice here but if you want to skip nice we can do that.



IDGAF about you "trying" to get me banned. I've had so many fucking members here try to get mods to ban me for using curses, but I never flame, so they never even warn me. It's not wrong to curse just because you've got soft fucking sensibilities. I'll joyously await your disappointment when the mods tell you to fuck right off with your complaint as cursing is perfectly fine as long as it's not flaming.

Second I don't believe I ever said the S3 was more revolutionary, maybe try rereading?




> you gotta any bridges to sell in siberia?
> 
> If you really think that the several billion apple will make in new addons was not hte reason you're deluded especially because Apple could have gone with a standard mini connection and avoided this. They didn't they went from one fucked up properity connection to another.
> 
> It's about money you twit, what the fuck is going on in your head?



The new connector allows faster data transfer speeds than USB, faster charging styles due to it's design, and in general adds a host of engineering capabilities that aren't capable through microusb. It's the same reason Samsung doesn't use microusb. They are actually using MHL with simply a micro USB cable. Yea, Apple may have been able to go the MHL route, but a host of factors could've contributed to them not using it. Please go learn the difference between a usb CONNECTOR and an actual PORT. The S3 doesn't use microusb either, so please  stop talking about shit you don't understand. What you're essentially saying is that it's ok for Samsung to use new technology as long as they use an old cable that costs roughly the same amount as a third party cable for any future iOS devices will cost ($5-$10).



> you mean besides Apple no allowing any tweaking or jail breaking? You realize you jail break the phone and it goes bad you're screwed with no paddle? Never mind that actually jail breaking itself can permentally brick the phone
> 
> so really all you've shown is how little you understand about electronics



Right. That's why I've returned an ipad and Iphone, both previously jailbroken, simply by restoring it to the original. The chance of bricking your phone jailbreaking is literally the same as rooting an android phone, virtually impossible. 

What do you even study? Do you have any background in consumer electronics whatsoever?

Thanks again, I've got some reading to do. Before responding to me, be prepared with FACTS, FIGURES and STATS rather than your opinion about how things works, because you clearly have no fucking clue what the hell is going on here.

Edit: The above article quotes tech that used RESISTIVE touch screens and methods of multitouch that aren't remotely similar to the multitouch, capacitive technology used in iOS and Android devices. IDEAS aren't simply patented, you have to have a SPECIFIC implementation of an idea. This is why Apple WON against Samsung for multitouch infringement; Google had a viable solution for pinch to zoom and multitouch in a DIFFERENT implementation that Samsung simply didn't use.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> i bet you have never owned or seen an apple device in your life. Before I got the 4s I had the iPhone 3G. Even then it was absolutely flawless but I had to change it because it wouldn't support the new operating system and the camera and overall specs were outdated.
> 
> The ignorance in your post is amusing. But nothing less to except from you.



You've just pretty much confirmed the 1- 2 years lifespan of iProducts that Apple has set as a marketing strategy.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

> no



Nice response 


You reading comprehension is really pathetic. I didn't say they invented the multi touch. I said they actually made it work. 











> your assumptions are amusing  but look at what you are saying, you *had* to buy a new phone so that it would work. But hey that's okay right?
> 
> the only irony here is in the fan boy response from apple's faithful



Didn't I tell you that your reading comprehension is pathetic? It was working but the specs were outdated or to old and slow compared to other phones. I had to jump into the new generation. 

 calling me a fanboy yet you are trying to justify you purchase.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

Look what's so pathetic about most Apple fanboys is that they always have to revert back to personal or emotional arguments to validate their point. The irony is that it further reduces the credibility of their argument.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Look what's so pathetic about most Apple fanboys is that they always have to revert back to personal or emotional arguments to validate their point.



I literally haven't attacked his character once, yet I've heard tons of personal attacks (including a random rep neg lmao) from you kids because you don't have logical rebuttals to arguments. Using curses != personal attacks. Let's try to actually fucking debate here.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> You've just pretty much confirmed the 1- 2 years lifespan of iProducts that Apple has set as a marketing strategy.



I had the iPhone 3G for more than 2 years. IN case you don't remember 3G>3GS>4>4s and I didn't get my 4s only after 4 month of launch. :quit


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

Well buying and supporting Apple is a bit like following a cult religion....


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I had the iPhone 3G for more than 2 years. I case you don't remember 3G>3GS>4>4s and I didn't get my 4s only after 4 month of launch. :quit



Don't remind them that the reason it slowed down was because Apple continued to support your device with OS updates to the point where it became necessary to upgrade. Somehow supporting a device for three years will become a BAD thing! 

Although, I do think Apple should actually stop updating devices after 2 years. It's nice for legacy users to have access to new content and updates, but it ends up making phones slower simply based off memory usage. But if they did that, people would explode in rage about how Apple is just "ripping people off" by not supporting legacy devices (despite Windows Phone and Android generally dropping support WITHIN THE YEAR).


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> I literally haven't attacked his character once, yet I've heard tons of personal attacks (including a random rep neg lmao) from you kids because you don't have logical rebuttals to arguments. Using curses != personal attacks. Let's try to actually fucking debate here.





speedyg said:


> Well buying and supporting Apple is a bit like following a cult religion....



The problem is that the Apple fanboys tend to feel *personally* insulted when someone mocks an iProduct, as if someone is flipping the finger to them. Perhaps it has something to do with that cult-like fan base.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 18, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Well buying and supporting Apple is a bit like following a cult religion....



The same can be said for toilet paper, the ultimate Cult Religion


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> The problem is that the Apple fanboys tend to feel *personally* insulted when someone mocks an iProduct, as if someone is flipping the finger to them. Perhaps it has something to do with that cult-like fan base.



This is actually a mind blowing phenomenon. You respond with an ad hominem attack on a group of people, and then are flabbergasted that people get pissed off at a personal insult? I'm actually amazed that you don't see the irony in this post, but at least now I know I can simply discredit anything you say in the future as legitimate trolling. You don't have to worry about any debate from me anymore, I'll just let you exist in your bubble where we all are completely ignorant and are mesmerized by "the power of Apple".


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> The problem is that the Apple fanboys tend to feel *personally* insulted when someone mocks an iProduct, as if someone is flipping the finger to them. Perhaps it has something to do with that cult-like fan base.



So now if I buy products from a certain company then I'm following a cult? How nice. 

I guess because a buy all my tv's from Samsung because I like the good work in the product then I'm following the Samsung cult.  

At least we don't go out of our way to bash other people for their own choice


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> Don't remind them that the reason it slowed down was because Apple continued to support your device with OS updates to the point where it became necessary to upgrade. Somehow supporting a device for three years will become a BAD thing!
> 
> Although, I do think Apple should actually stop updating devices after 2 years. It's nice for legacy users to have access to new content and updates, but it ends up making phones slower simply based off memory usage. But if they did that, people would explode in rage about how Apple is just "ripping people off" by not supporting legacy devices (despite Windows Phone and Android generally dropping support WITHIN THE YEAR).



Sad thing is that Apple has established this image of greed by now (at least the haters and the anti-Apple crowd see it that way), anything they do now, people tend to dislike it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll deny that I phone revolutionized smartphones.


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> Once again, I don't argue subjective shit. I don't and have never owned an SD or MicroSD card, and my roommates have always had ATVs, so I've never had any type of issue with "usability". You can have your opinion, because unlike frothing fanboys, I don't really give a darn what makes something more or less usable to an individual since this is contextual.



Usablity is not subjective shit you twit, it's a simple fact that expandable memory makes it easier to share, transport and actually expand memory.





hyakku said:


> An envy Spectre costs $1300-$1400 with a 128 GB SSD (arguable one of the better/best ultrabooks for the costs)
> 
> A MBA with similar specs and a 128 GB SSD costs the same. I can do this all day man, you don't get a fucking opinion once again about something that is an objective fact.



:rofl

you really want to do this? we can though frankly the 'ultra wieght' catogery is so small that's is really pointless

the tosihiba portega is as good as an air but cheaper, I find it hilarious though that you immeidately go to the air catogery instead of trying to prove the point overall. Almost as if you know that air is the only catogery where it's even close (and even then only because competition has forced the air price down). But you would never do something that dishonest right?



hyakku said:


> Ok, so even if I concede that your ecosystem is "freer" (don't know what the fuck that means), iOS is larger. What's your point here? This isn't a function of a phone, it's a function of an operating system.



not it's, at least not sizably different; Apple had a 2 year head start and blew it both in market and in apps.

And if you don't understand what is meant when I say andriod is the freer ecosystem you are either a sheeple spouting memorized nonsense or so dishonest it's pointless to carry this forward



hyakku said:


> And INDUCTIVE CHARGING HAS BEEN AROUND FOR DECADES. Just because you're just hearing about it doesn't make it a fucking revolution.



is english not your first langauge? I never said inductive charging was




hyakku said:


> Did you just state my own argument at me as a rebuttal? I literally just said that Apple hasn't revolutionized anything since 2007 (in case you weren't aware, thats when the original Iphone dropped, hence the reason for that date),  of course that therefore means that everything since has been incremental innovation, INCLUDING the Iphone 5 I intend to purchase. Only weird fanboys think that everyone buying an iPhone considers it a "revolution" with each iteration.



no I used your argument against you silly the iphone was no or less revolutionary then andriod was




hyakku said:


> No, you just read my post incredibly poorly.



no I didn't but hey if that makes you feel better for losing



hyakku said:


> Revolutionary, the adjective, in it's most common usage, suggests an entity that fundamentally changes a market, product category, etc. If you are claiming that the iPad didn't introduce the tablet concept on a mass scale on a consumer level, then you're literally just ignoring reality. And yes, google glasses WILL be a revolution if implemented well, no shit sherlock. As for the "tech Apple stole from", you realize the Newton (widely recognized to be one of the first consumer aimed tablets) was ALSO MADE BY APPLE. Please stop making yourself look stupid.



Revolutionary in electronics refers to a completely new and utter change in the enviroment. The *original* tablet computers were revolutionary the *original* smart phones were revolutionary. Apple perfected them and feed them to their 'loyal fans'. You are ignoring this to glorify a computer that has always borrowed from others to make their products and really there's no shame in this. Apple does a good job polishing ideas but this is not revolutionary it's just good business.

PS Mister Fan Boy the first made tablet was the RAND and the first proposed tablet was in the 50s but please keep failing




hyakku said:


> IDGAF about you "trying" to get me banned. I've had so many fucking members here try to get mods to ban me for using curses, but I never flame, so they never even warn me. It's not wrong to curse just because you've got soft fucking sensibilities. I'll joyously await your disappointment when the mods tell you to fuck right off with your complaint as cursing is perfectly fine as long as it's not flaming.



Again reading comprehension for the loss, I never said  I would try and get you banned. Seriously are you like mentally deficient? Because you can't seem to do basic comphrension.



hyakku said:


> Second I don't believe I ever said the S3 was more revolutionary, maybe try rereading?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Sad thing is that Apple has established this image of greed by now (at least the haters and the anti-Apple crowd see it that way), anything they do now, people tend to dislike it.



Just because of one court vs Samsung? Dude,let's not pretend that said other parties won't do the same to capitalize on profit.companies gotta earn money one way or the other. 

At least apple allows people to jail break their phones without the risk of being punished unlike companies like Sony.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I'll deny that I phone revolutionized smartphones.



It changed the game forever when it came as the current smartphone generation then looked like the stone age in comparison.

It kinda did tbf.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 18, 2012)

all these "plug" talks got my attention


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

speedyg said:


> It changed the game forever when it came as the current smartphone generation then looked like the stone age in comparison.
> 
> It kinda did tbf.



I have no problems playing Devil's advocate. If were to agree that it revolutionized the smartphones of this generation, what would you say was ground breaking about the I phone? 



dummy plug said:


> all these "plug" talks got my attention



You would


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> So now if I buy products from a certain company then I'm following a cult? How nice.
> 
> I guess because a buy all my tv's from Samsung because I like the good work in the product then I'm following the Samsung cult.
> 
> At least we don't go out of our way to bash other people for their own choice



No I'm not saying it's the same with any company. Apple fans tend to immerse themselves too much in Apple, it creates a cult-like fan base, believing every new iproduct is the best invention since sliced bread. They should instead experience the best of both worlds and sometimes admit that another product is superior to their favorite iproduct, which is now the case I believe, with the iPhone 5 and the Galaxy S3.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> You would



because of my name right? just making sure we are on the same page


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

dummy plug said:


> because of my name right? just making sure we are on the same page



Yes dummy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

dummy plug said:


> all these "plug" talks got my attention



We were talking about our favourite butt plugs. Carry on. 



Erio Touwa said:


> I have no problems playing Devil's advocate. If were to agree that it revolutionized the smartphones of this generation, what would you say was ground breaking about the I phone?



It was never (and has never been) about the hardware, but the somewhat revolutionary platform of the IOS and the software. Symbian, Winmo and feature phones just did not compare.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I'll deny that I phone revolutionized smartphones.



So, I'll go through this logic once again since you at least seem to be interested in discussion and not random bashing.

A revolution is commonly defined as a " is a fundamental change in power or organizational structures that takes place in a relatively short period of time". This definition, from wikipedia, provides an operating definition in the most common sense of the word. You agree on this?

If so, we next must consider the context of the smartphone world at the time. Windows mobile and RIM were dominating smartphone forces, with Nokia leading the pack for total phone sales (although there smartphone sales weren't significantly higher than RIM or WM). If necessary I will grab these stats for you.

Following the first iPhone keynote in 2007, executives from Windows Mobile, RIM and Nokia were all quoted discrediting the iPhone as a joke. Hell, Steve Jobs even rejected the idea of needing apps on a smartphone as the internet would suffice just fine using online applications. 

In the following years, the phone industry was fundamentally altered. Whereas RIM, Nokia and Microsoft took the lions share of industry profits, Apple and Samsung now control almost 100% of smartphone profits, with Apple taking a large majority of those profits. Handset sales of conventional sales have all but evaporated. The form of smartphones has been permanently altered. We don't even need to consider today's market, two years after the launch handset makers were scrambling to fundamentally redesign assembly lines, restructure R&D expenditure, and more. Do you agree?

If you accept all of these premises (which I seriously can't see that you can't, please don't make someone post links correlating to this info), then you implicitly accept the iphone as a revolution. If you reject these premises, you simply have chosen to ignore facts, which I'm cool with, but also won't bother wasting time with you in the future then.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> No I'm not saying it's the same with any company. Apple fans tend to immerse themselves too much in Apple, it creates a cult-like fan base, believing every new iproduct is the best invention since sliced bread. They should instead experience the best of both worlds and sometimes admit that another product is superior to their favorite iproduct, which is now the case I believe, with the iPhone 5 and the Galaxy S3.




I never said that for example the 4s is better than the s3. S3 has better specs,but off the few reasons I prefer the iPhone and I have said it before is thfoil prefer iOS and the reliability and support that apple offers its customers.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Just because of one court vs Samsung? Dude,let's not pretend that said other parties won't do the same to capitalize on profit.companies gotta earn money one way or the other.
> 
> At least apple allows people to jail break their phones without the risk of being punished unlike companies like Sony.



No, not because of these recent lawsuits. This image of greed has been created long ago in the anti-Apple community. Besides, a lot of people would agree Apple went too far to actually ban sales using the broken juridical system of the US and it's patents on rectangular shapes to begin with. No way Apple wants you to escape their jail. 

Wait, what? Apple *allows* jailbreak? Don't make me laugh. Your warranty expires after you even try to jailbreak it, it takes third party reverse engineering to figure out how to jailbreak it, and the name says it all: you're locked up in Apple's control system (a.k.a. jail) and you need to break out of it to reclaim your freedom.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh and iPhone's also had the desirability for tech stakes sewn up in phones thanks to their previous mac/mac-books efforts.

Remember they did fail before with the Apple Newton before Jobs scrapped it and made Apple 'innovators' soon afterwards.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

speedyg said:


> We were talking about our favourite butt plugs. Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> It was never (and has never been) about the hardware, but the somewhat revolutionary platform of the IOS and the software. Symbian, Winmo and feature phones just did not compare.



I can agree with that. IOS is a very polished operating system. Easy on the eyes and put into a sleek and sexy unibody. Though the times have changed our devices are becoming more complex. Apple isn't revolutionizing their devices anymore they are just giving their devices slight upgrades and slapping a new name onto it. Meanwhile the competitors are catching up, and even surpassing Apple, yet they continue to spit out mostly the same content which isn't worth the price tag anymore. 

Like I said before they are relying more on brand name, then the actual revolution that got them so popular in the first place. Apple has forgotten it's beginning and doesn't seem to remember how they got there in the first place.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 18, 2012)

speedyg said:


> It changed the game forever when it came as the current smartphone generation then looked like the stone age in comparison.
> 
> It kinda did tbf.





The more you know.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> So, I'll go through this logic once again since you at least seem to be interested in discussion and not random bashing.
> 
> A revolution is commonly defined as a " is a fundamental change in power or organizational structures that takes place in a relatively short period of time". This definition, from wikipedia, provides an operating definition in the most common sense of the word. You agree on this?
> 
> ...



While true my main quip with Apple is that they lost their way, and are quick to go after someone for 'stealing' ideas, yet Apple started with stolen ideas, and Steve Jobs was shameless about it. 

The I phone is a nice device don't get me wrong, but it's tainted by Apple's horrible business models. Sure their bottom line increases significantly with each release, but I am bothered that they spend more money seemingly on advertisements, then actually making their phones significantly better. There is so much that Smartphones can achieve now, yet Apple doesn't seem to interested in it as long as their products are bought they won't fix what's not broken.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I can agree with that. IOS is a very polished operating system. Easy on the eyes and put into a sleek and sexy unibody. Though the times have changed our devices are becoming more complex. Apple isn't revolutionizing their devices anymore they are just giving their devices slight upgrades and slapping a new name onto it. Meanwhile the competitors are catching up, and even surpassing Apple, yet they continue to spit out mostly the same content which isn't worth the price tag anymore.
> 
> Like I said before they are relying more on brand name, then the actual revolution that got them so popular in the first place. Apple has forgotten it's beginning and doesn't seem to remember how they got there in the first place.



The thing is it was a better package that came before. Everyone else can point to other manufacturers putting the elements in before, but Apple seemingly cracked the formula. Now that formula is getting old and other recipes from the competitors are just as sweet, or even sweeter. 

It's all cyclic tho.

I agree the brand is king with Apple. But the package which was a mish-mash of great ideas that came before it looked new. That was the key to Jobs ideas and their marketing.



Ƶero said:


> The more you know.



That's very true because I never said they invented anything. What Jobs managed to get them to do was get the best elements of the competitors, make it desirable and slick and make a brand out of it. 

The rest is history...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Jobs was known as a visionary. He was basically the first to put everything into one package. I agree and thus have no more arguments, besides the technology itself.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know why I'm avoiding Torts like this but this is my last attempt at this.



drache said:


> Usablity is not subjective shit you twit, it's a simple fact that expandable memory makes it easier to share, transport and actually expand memory.



"Usability is the ease of use and learnability of a human-made object." (from Wikipedia)

Having more memory does neither of these things UNLESS AN INDIVIDUAL REQUIRES MORE SPACE. This is a CONTEXTUAL thing, and therefore subjective. For example, I have never needed more than my 16 gig iphone, especially because I have additional data all stored in iCloud. I could make the exact same argument with regard to iCloud, but I don't, because it's SUBJECTIVE, and contextual based on the user. Please understand the difference between YOUR OPINION, and Objectivity.



> you really want to do this? we can though frankly the 'ultra wieght' catogery is so small that's is really pointless
> 
> the tosihiba portega is as good as an air but cheaper, I find it hilarious though that you immeidately go to the air catogery instead of trying to prove the point overall. Almost as if you know that air is the only catogery where it's even close (and even then only because competition has forced the air price down). But you would never do something that dishonest right?



The protege comes out $50 less than a MBA with a similar SSD before tax. Apple truly is raping the price there. /s I'm not going to go through every single device made and do a price comparison because that's just pointless. I'm sure you'll continue to believe that Apple is far more expensive, despite objective evidence to the contrary.




> not it's, at least not sizably different; Apple had a 2 year head start and blew it both in market and in apps.





Apple announced at the iphone 5 press conference that they've surpassed the 700,000 app mark.

100,000 thousand apps isn't sizable? That's literally almost half the size of Windows Phone store right now, stop talking out of your ass. 



> And if you don't understand what is meant when I say andriod is the freer ecosystem you are either a sheeple spouting memorized nonsense or so dishonest it's pointless to carry this forward



Both App stores have approval processes. If you want to assert that Google's is more lenient despite having never worked there a day in your life, you go ahead and do that. I don't make claims that have no basis in reality. 



> is english not your first langauge? I never said inductive charging was



Herp derp, this is the tech. behind the Lumia 920 wireless charging and other upcoming methods of wireless charging. This is why I don't argue tech things with people that don't realize what they're referring to.





> no I used your argument against you silly the iphone was no or less revolutionary then andriod was
> 
> 
> no I didn't but hey if that makes you feel better for losing



What? There's nothing to lose here. And again, I've just posted how the ORIGINAL iphone was factually a revolution. Everything since then is not a revolution, including subsequent iphones. Denying that the original iphone is a revolution however, suggests that you don't understand what Aristotle meant when he defined a revolution.




> Revolutionary in electronics refers to a completely new and utter change in the enviroment. The *original* tablet computers were revolutionary the *original* smart phones were revolutionary. Apple perfected them and feed them to their 'loyal fans'. You are ignoring this to glorify a computer that has always borrowed from others to make their products and really there's no shame in this. Apple does a good job polishing ideas but this is not revolutionary it's just good business.



No. You don't get to make up definitions for words we've had for 5,000 years. Moreover, even if we accept your definition, the change in the smartphone landscape DOES suggest that it was revolutionary. 



> PS Mister Fan Boy the first made tablet was the RAND and the first proposed tablet was in the 50s but please keep failing



 Did you really just try to bring up the RAND as a comparison to a consumer level tablet? LOL I know you just googled, "what was the first tablet." . That's awesome man. 




> Again reading comprehension for the loss, I never said  I would try and get you banned. Seriously are you like mentally deficient? Because you can't seem to do basic comphrension.



LMAO, because the only alternative would be you suggesting you were actually going to fucking DO something about my cursing. And if it isn't getting me banned, or leaving bad rep, then you've got nothing else, because I know you're not stupid enough to suggest seeing me in real life about this.



> you just accused me of saying that you twit when I never did, good fucking gods do we need to go back to crayons and simple words for you to keep up?



LOL, I actually just left part of your quote in by accident. You literally just got angry at yourself for your own post. You're epic man, and thanks again for another ad hominem. Really legitimizing yourself.



> thunderbolt? yeah if and when it's adopted. Remember firewire? Yeah how well did htat work out?



No. I'm talking about the lightning connector that will be a part of all the new i products going into the future. The same plug people are bitching about being different from the 30 pin connector. I also like how you ignore the MHL discussion completely. 



> right of course since you  got lucky that discounts others who have bricked their phones or had to rejail break because apply closed the loophole or had restocking fees etc etc



When asserting a blanket, absolute statement, anecdotal evidence that refutes this is a sufficient rebuttal. Sorry that you don't accept regular debating tactics, but you should take that up with the inventors of rhetoric, not me.




> what do you even study? how to be a clueless jackass?



No, but I have actually taken classes in software programming and computer architecture, whereas you seem to be getting all your info from arstechnica and anandtech articles.


Well I'm out, time to go eat and chill, twas fun but now you're just saying ignorant things to prolong this argument, and clearly you think there's something to "lose" here despite this being an internet forum.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Jobs was known as a visionary. He was basically the first to put everything into one package. I agree and thus have no more arguments, besides the technology itself.



I agree and on that (Galaxy) Note, () I'm off to bed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 18, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I agree and on that (Galaxy) Note, () I'm off to bed.



Clever.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> While true my main quip with Apple is that they lost their way, and are quick to go after someone for 'stealing' ideas, yet Apple started with stolen ideas, and Steve Jobs was shameless about it.
> 
> The I phone is a nice device don't get me wrong, but it's tainted by Apple's horrible business models. Sure their bottom line increases significantly with each release, but I am bothered that they spend more money seemingly on advertisements, then actually making their phones significantly better. There is so much that Smartphones can achieve now, yet Apple doesn't seem to interested in it as long as their products are bought they won't fix what's not broken.



YOU ARE FUCKING AWESOME! I can completely respect this opinion, as long as we can agree that the revolutionary nature of the original iphone isn't under dispute. Did Apple invent all of these things themselves? Hell no! And I can agree with you that Apple isn't doing everything they could be. 

But fuck man, so much respect for you for having a good logical debate on the internet. I very rarely use this damn rep system, but I'm gonna rep the fuck out of your ass for your balanced, objective viewpoint, and ability to logically reason. Fucking RESPECT.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 18, 2012)

*Banned Fake Iphone ad by Samsung* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFUz6vHEQCM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> The more you know.



you just won the tread


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Wait, what? Apple *allows* jailbreak? Don't make me laugh. Your warranty expires after you even try to jailbreak it, it takes third party reverse engineering to figure out how to jailbreak it, and the name says it all: you're locked up in Apple's control system (a.k.a. jail) and you need to break out of it to reclaim your freedom.



You didn't get my point. It's is true that youR warranty is canceled and a 3rd part is the one responsible for jailbreak. But at least they don't break into your house like some companies and prosecute you by law.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> You didn't get my point. It's is true that youR warranty is canceled and a 3rd part is the one responsible for jailbreak. But at least they don't break into your house like some companies and prosecute you by law.



Yeah, but that doesn't mean Apple allows it. They just don't bother to drag an individual to court.


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2012)

hyakku said:


> random stupidity



I'm done talking to the village idiots, this is why I don't generally talk to the fan boys because that is what you are. A fan boy zealot utterly ignorant of history, desperate to defend apple and you have all of jack shit to defend it with.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

Any more debating from hyakku, and I'm gonna close this thread.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 18, 2012)

Go ahead man, I've successfully broken the circle jerk and had a great debate with some actual, balanced people like Erio. It's probably best if you two stop making yourselves look less intelligent than I assume you are in real life.

Edit: And thanks to the hot ass mod for the words of support, my ego's been stroked to high heaven


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm usually open-minded, but you didn't even gave me the chance to properly debate with you. You immediately ignored me after you misinterpreted my post and concluded that I was an ignorant (android) fanboy. Even now you respond with personal insults which doesn't really help at all.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 18, 2012)

drache said:


> I'm done talking to the village idiots, this is why I don't generally talk to the fan boys because that is what you are. A fan boy zealot utterly ignorant of history, desperate to defend apple and you have all of jack shit to defend it with.


----------



## drache (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah that's about how I feel though I think the other guy thinks you're a mod and hot


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> i bet you have never owned or seen an apple device in your life. Before I got the 4s I had the iPhone 3G. Even then *it was absolutely flawless* but I had to change it because* it wouldn't support* the new operating system and the camera and overall specs were outdated.
> 
> The ignorance in your post is amusing. But nothing less to except from you.



                  .


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Is this getting a real issue with the users, mods and board? I'm not breaking any rules, am I?



MERGE ALL THE THREADS   WOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Mael (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucy's pocket is certainly lined with Apple's cash.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 18, 2012)

hammer said:


> MERGE ALL THE THREADS   WOOOOOOOOOOOOOH



And make one huge shitstorm where Apple fans battle Android fans to the death and eat t each other's guts out alive? Interesting......


EDIT: holy shit they actually did this.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 19, 2012)

Boiseguy said:


> Samsung has already announced that they will release Galaxy S4 for early 2013. And of course, they would never say Apple copied Samsung ...



Actually, there's an article that proves otherwise. 



> *Samsung denies Galaxy S IV at MWC rumors*
> 
> 17 September, 2012 | Yesterday there were some rumors originating from Korea Times that Samsung is planning to announce the Galaxy S IV at the Mobile World Congress in February next year. To be honest those never really seemed probably, but we know that for sure as Samsung has officially denied them.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Grep (Sep 19, 2012)

Its enjoyable watching people so desperate to defend their purchases and make others feel inferior for having different preferences.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 19, 2012)

Still prefer Android


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 19, 2012)

If you gave me a thousand dollars on the condition that I buy an iPhone, I still wouldn't do it.

Apple was nothing but evil the way they became a bully to every other mobile phone vendor.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> .



Flawless as it still works?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Sep 19, 2012)

Since anecdotal evidence is all the rage nowadays, a few weeks ago I was at a friend's birthday party and two guys got into an argument over their cell phones. One of them had a galaxy s 2 and the other had an iphone 4. Since we were completely shitfaced, here's the genius plan they came up with: They'll both drop their phones out the window (we were on the 5th floor) and see which cell phone survives.

The iphone broke into a million pieces while the galaxy had its display shattered but was still running


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 19, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Since anecdotal evidence is all the rage nowadays, a few weeks ago I was at a friend's birthday party and two guys got into an argument over their cell phones. One of them had a galaxy s 2 and the other had an iphone 4. Since we were completely shitfaced, here's the genius plan they came up with: They'll both drop their phones out the window (we were on the 5th floor) and see which cell phone survives.
> 
> The iphone broke into a million pieces while the galaxy had its display shattered but was still running


Well glass is glass.
[YOUTUBE]g7bQZV0GmKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2012)

*Local Fox news channel believes the iPhone 5 has a laser keyboard, hologram technology*



> The iPhone 5 is sure to be one of the top-selling gadgets of the year. But with all the rumors leading up to its officially reveal, it seems that a regional Fox news station can't make heads or tails of what features the real iPhone 5 includes, as this rather humorous television segment shows.
> 
> Starting off as a seemingly mild report on the lines that are already forming for the new Apple smartphone, Fox then cuts to a short clip of someone holding a paper-thin concept phone with a much larger screen than the actual iPhone 5 boasts. Then, to top it all off, the reporter lists the exciting new features of the phone, including (and try to keep from laughing) a laser keyboard and holographic images. What?
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technol...hone-5-laser-keyboard-hologram-131921753.html

iPhail 5 stupidity lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

wtf? lol how did they make that mistake?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well glass is glass.
> [YOUTUBE]g7bQZV0GmKA[/YOUTUBE]


 is not Gorilla Glass the best in the world?


----------



## impersonal (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, since it's all about anecdotes. I've been vehemently anti-apple for a decade or so due to their overall marketing strategy and fanbase, more so than due to their products themselves. This means I start with a heavy bias against apple.

So the other day I was stuck in another country 12,000km from home with no computer at hand, but a wi-fi. I had my samsung phone (one of the cheaper ones), but the relatively small screen makes it difficult to perform complex operations. So I thought: "well, my friend here has an iPad she won somewhere, I could just use that (even though it sucks at picking up wifi compared to my phone)". So she lends me the iPad and I set out to do what I needed to do for my job: download a zipped-video from an online storage website, and re-upload it somewhere else.

Turns out it's impossible (without throwing ridiculous amounts of effort into it) not due to inherent limitations, but because someone at Apple said _"no, I don't want Apple users to do that, so I won't let them"_. You can imagine how I immediately blamed apple for everything bad in the world, including hunger, disease and war.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 19, 2012)

Already been posted. Nice try tho


----------



## Alicia (Sep 19, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Since anecdotal evidence is all the rage nowadays, a few weeks ago I was at a friend's birthday party and two guys got into an argument over their cell phones. One of them had a galaxy s 2 and the other had an iphone 4. Since we were completely shitfaced, here's the *genius plan* they came up with: They'll both drop their phones out the window (we were on the 5th floor) and see which cell phone survives.
> 
> The iphone broke into a million pieces while the galaxy had its display shattered but was still running



Was it the Apple genius who came up with that plan?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 19, 2012)

Poking fun of crApple. LOL


----------



## hammer (Sep 19, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> And make one huge shitstorm where Apple fans battle Android fans to the death and eat t each other's guts out alive? Interesting......
> 
> 
> EDIT: holy shit they actually did this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Poking fun of crApple. LOL


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2012)

.

I can imagine though that the sharing function is going to be rough. Not everyone is going to get this phone lol.


----------



## Grep (Sep 20, 2012)

So much butthurt in this thread. I'm lovin' it. 

Android hipsters on full alert and shit. 

Just kind of surprised that the rate of android turds to apple turds is like 10:1 on NF it seems. 

I also liked that part where that hyakku guy made a really well thought out and insightful post and everyone went full retard on him. 

Thread delivers.


----------



## drache (Sep 20, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> So much butthurt in this thread. I'm lovin' it.
> 
> Android hipsters on full alert and shit.
> 
> ...


 
thank you for your comedy act, do you do weekends?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 20, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> So much butthurt in this thread. I'm lovin' it.
> 
> Android hipsters on full alert and shit.
> 
> ...





hyakku said:


> YOU ARE FUCKING AWESOME! I can completely respect this opinion, as long as we can agree that the revolutionary nature of the original iphone isn't under dispute. Did Apple invent all of these things themselves? Hell no! And I can agree with you that Apple isn't doing everything they could be.
> 
> But fuck man, so much respect for you for having a good logical debate on the internet. I very rarely use this damn rep system, but I'm gonna rep the fuck out of your ass for your balanced, objective viewpoint, and ability to logically reason. Fucking RESPECT.



Reading, It's quite fun.


----------



## Grep (Sep 20, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Reading, It's quite fun.



One person didn't do it and that is a feat? Lol. 

Then again I shouldn't be shocked, you people think Android is a well designed OS, clearly easy to impress.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Poking fun of crApple. LOL


----------



## impersonal (Sep 20, 2012)

hyakku said:


> So, I'll go through this logic once again since you at least seem to be interested in discussion and not random bashing.
> 
> A revolution is commonly defined as a " is a fundamental change in power or organizational structures that takes place in a relatively short period of time". This definition, from wikipedia, provides an operating definition in the most common sense of the word. You agree on this?
> 
> ...


I think the problem with that kind of logic is that you lump together innovation and commercial success. Sure, the iPhone revolutionized the market for smartphones. However, that just means that Apple made a lot of money with it -- it might be due to marketing for example. To say that the iPhone revolutionized the smartphones themselves suggests that it revolutionized their design and capabilities, which is arguably true, but more dubious.

When you use the word revolution, you should make sure that you are clear about what you're really talking about. A revolution in the balance of power between major smartphone producing companies? Sure, apple's entry with the iPhone was a "revolution" (if you put yourself at the scale of smartphone producing companies), there's no doubt about that. But did it revolutionize the characteristics of smartphones themselves? That's more disputable. The daily life of random people? That's clearly not the case. Etc. Using a loosely defined word like revolution, which you can later redefine and re-contextualize, is not a very fair debating practice. If you change your definition along the way, you are being frankly dishonest. 

In your debate with drache, you first talked about technical revolutions (stating for example that larger screens are not a revolution), without writing much about the commercial aspect; you made a single reference to "the market", which could have meant the products as much as the players. Then drache said that the iPad/iPhone was not revolutionary because it was not innovative. I think that's a fair angle of attack, since you placed the debate - yourself - at the technical level. When discussing a _product_, saying that it is "revolutionary" usually means that it brought huge technical changes, and that's what you were both talking about so far. But then you counter-attacked by discussing _commercial success_, and changes in market shares, which is also a valid meaning of the term revolution, but clearly different from the one you used before.

This suggests that you just wanted to be able to use the word "revolution" because it carries positive overtones. You're trying to force the word, rather than the meaning behind it; what you're doing is at best marketing.

(And what I'm doing is at best nitpicking, ok.)


----------



## drache (Sep 20, 2012)

^

pretty sure he either doesn't care about the distinction or doesn't care about it given that he wants to argue the fan boy line of Apple invented the smartphone and tablet


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2012)

just got galaxy s3
is amazing


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 20, 2012)

"a totally different plug"


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 20, 2012)

People are drinking too much of that haterade. I mean the Galaxy is a cute phone but I will never pick that over my baby Apple. We married the day I got my mac


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 20, 2012)

After the whole court incident, i feel that Samsung has been placing loads of anti-apple ads out


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 20, 2012)

Drift Kill3r said:


> After the whole court incident, i feel that Samsung has been placing loads of anti-apple ads out


They don't have to. The community sentiment among "your favorite tech guys" is against them. Not exactly a good idea to piss them off. We killed Vista and Windows 8. See if we don't do the same to Apple.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2012)

*Samsung to pursue iPhone 5 sales ban over LTE patents infringement*



> It was a long time coming, but now it has been officially confirmed - Samsung is going to pursue a ban on the US sales of the Apple iPhone 5. The Koreans believe that the latest iOS smartphone infringes on at least 8 of their LTE patents.
> The official statement goes as following:
> 
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2012)

Fuck it they want to sue Jelly Bean, those bastards.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2012)

*Apple?s iOS 6 iPad Clock App Ripped from Swiss Railway*



> ​
> The clock app on the iPad is pretty nice looking, but now it?s pretty apparent that Apple didn?t spend its own time designing it and, rather, may have stolen the design. According to the Swiss Federal Railway service, better known as the Schweizerische Bunesbahnen (SBB), Apple is in violation of its trademarked clock. Take a look at the iPad clock in iOS 6 below and compare it to the SBB one above:
> 
> ​
> ...



Source:


----------



## drache (Sep 21, 2012)

I am not surprised apple steals ideas puts them together then pretends it's innovation/revolutionary


----------



## Alicia (Sep 21, 2012)

Fucking hypocrites. First they sue others and then they steal stuff themselves.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 21, 2012)

Samsung isn't letting this go huh?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 21, 2012)

> The lawyers of the Cupertino-based company have identified Android 4.1 Jelly Bean as their next target and will try to deal a major blow to the platform, by proving that Android's core functionality infringes Apple-owned patents.


>suing an open-source project for stealing.
ohboyherewego.jpg

Silly them, Android's core functionality hasn't changed since the days of Eclair and Donut. They sure are taking their time about it.


----------



## Spirit (Sep 21, 2012)

SGS3 vs iP5?

Apple vs Samsung?

Myself I have SGS & SGS3, that should say something. If you can't decide how to spend your money:

[YOUTUBE]iapcKVn7DdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

wtf Jelly Bean too? the fuck? O_o


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2012)

Apple is trying to be a monopoly , that means they go to jail


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> They don't have to. The community sentiment among "your favorite tech guys" is against them. Not exactly a good idea to piss them off. We killed Vista and Windows 8. See if we don't do the same to Apple.



And how do you exactly tend to do it? 

BTW,the new maps app from apple sucks ass in the ME.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2012)

*Samsung starts mass producing 128GB flash chips for smartphones and tablets*




> Storing media in the cloud isn?t for everyone. For those who like keeping their files within reach on their smartphones and tablets, the need for high-capacity storage is a must. While most people will feel 64GB of storage on a smartphone or tablet is overkill, there will always be users who need more. Samsung (005930) announced this week that it has already begun mass producing ?the industry?s highest density 128GB embedded NAND storage.? The chips are capable of reading data at 140MB/s and writing data at 50MB/s. ?With 128GB of the new embedded memory storage, mobile handsets and tablet PCs can store up to 15 full HD, 8GB equivalent video files.? Samsung didn?t announce any new smartphones that will utilize the new 128GB chips yet, but it?s safe to say they will probably show up in a future revision of the Galaxy S smartphones or iPhone.



http://news.yahoo.com/samsung-starts-mass-producing-128gb-flash-chips-smartphones-165516882.html


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 21, 2012)

> *German court rules that Motorola, Samsung don't violate Apple touch event patent*
> By Jon Fingas posted Sep 21st 2012 9:55AM
> 
> Galaxy S III and iPhone 4S
> ...







steveht93 said:


> And how do you exactly tend to do it?
> 
> BTW,the new maps app from apple sucks ass in the ME.



the new maps app sucks everywhere, google must be laughing so hard right now.


----------



## Grep (Sep 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> >suing an open-source project for stealing.
> ohboyherewego.jpg
> 
> Silly them, Android's core functionality hasn't changed since the days of Eclair and Donut. They sure are taking their time about it.



Please learn what open source means then come back to this thread. 

Android is NOT open source. To call it open source is an insult to the open source movement itself. Android is barely even shared source half the time. But here is a hint for you, open source has less to do with sharing the source and more to do with allowing people to alter the source and do whatever they want with it and about licensing and shit. Android is terrible in this regard. 

Google has always just used 'open' as a cheap marketing tactic and suckers eat it up because they like to think they are 'tech guys' as you say. In reality these people don't know shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 21, 2012)

Hope this helps for people confusing it.


----------



## drache (Sep 21, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> Please learn what open source means then come back to this thread.
> 
> Android is NOT open source. To call it open source is an insult to the open source movement itself. Android is barely even shared source half the time. But here is a hint for you, open source has less to do with sharing the source and more to do with allowing people to alter the source and do whatever they want with it and about licensing and shit. Android is terrible in this regard.
> 
> Google has always just used 'open' as a cheap marketing tactic and suckers eat it up because they like to think they are 'tech guys' as you say. In reality these people don't know shit.


 
Right thank you for showing you don't have a clue what you are talking about


----------



## impersonal (Sep 21, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> Please learn what open source means then come back to this thread.
> 
> Android is NOT open source. To call it open source is an insult to the open source movement itself. Android is barely even shared source half the time. But here is a hint for you, open source has less to do with sharing the source and more to do with allowing people to alter the source and do whatever they want with it and about licensing and shit. Android is terrible in this regard.
> 
> Google has always just used 'open' as a cheap marketing tactic and suckers eat it up because they like to think they are 'tech guys' as you say. In reality these people don't know shit.


Look, here are the facts. Steve Jobs is dead, and he was a sociopath anyway. Apple is not a religion, it's a brand of expensive phones. Get over it and stop making up random desperate nonsense.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 21, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> Please learn what open source means then come back to this thread.


Bitch please, check my sig for my sourceforge link.




> Android is NOT open source. To call it open source is an insult to the open source movement itself. Android is barely even shared source half the time. But here is a hint for you, open source has less to do with sharing the source and more to do with allowing people to alter the source and do whatever they want with it and about licensing and shit. Android is terrible in this regard.


See:


Hand Banana said:


> Hope this helps for people confusing it.






> Google has always just used 'open' as a cheap marketing tactic and suckers eat it up because they like to think they are 'tech guys' as you say.


Oh boy, I guess everyone who uses Firefox thinks that they are a tech guy too. Oh wait...




> In reality these people don't know shit.


 If people like me "don't know shit", that means you must be really retarded.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 22, 2012)

You gotta admit that he's right in some regard about Android. Google doesn't release the source code about the most essential parts of the OS and actually carry the "open source" badge like a brand.... or so I heard. I'm not sure, I'm not a tech guy, so don't go hard on me.


----------



## drache (Sep 22, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> You gotta admit that he's right in some regard about Android. Google doesn't release the source code about the most essential parts of the OS and actually carry the "open source" badge like a brand.... or so I heard. I'm not sure, I'm not a tech guy, so don't go hard on me.



no the make enough of it available to make be modified by anyone without locking it down (See cynoagen)


----------



## impersonal (Sep 22, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> You gotta admit that he's right in some regard about Android. Google doesn't release the source code about the most essential parts of the OS and actually carry the "open source" badge like a brand.... or so I heard. I'm not sure, I'm not a tech guy, so don't go hard on me.


Well, neither of you seem able to back up your claims in any way, so it's hard not to dismiss that as baseless lies from Steve Jobs (who started these nonsensical rumors in the first place).


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2012)

Honestly I'd still buy the iPhone. Android technology has quite a few bugs.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 22, 2012)

impersonal said:


> I think the problem with that kind of logic is that you lump together innovation and commercial success. Sure, the iPhone revolutionized the market for smartphones. However, that just means that Apple made a lot of money with it -- it might be due to marketing for example. To say that the iPhone revolutionized the smartphones themselves suggests that it revolutionized their design and capabilities, which is arguably true, but more dubious.
> 
> When you use the word revolution, you should make sure that you are clear about what you're really talking about. A revolution in the balance of power between major smartphone producing companies? Sure, apple's entry with the iPhone was a "revolution" (if you put yourself at the scale of smartphone producing companies), there's no doubt about that. But did it revolutionize the characteristics of smartphones themselves? That's more disputable. The daily life of random people? That's clearly not the case. Etc. Using a loosely defined word like revolution, which you can later redefine and re-contextualize, is not a very fair debating practice. If you change your definition along the way, you are being frankly dishonest.
> 
> ...



Well, first, I didn't bring up the term revolution first in this thread, so please stop trying to assert that I'm using it for positive connotations. In fact, I explicitly stated that Android fans consistently assert that people who buy iDevices believe that every apple product is a revolution. I've now stated at least five times in this thread that this is not the case, and that apple has been incrementally innovating, not revolutionizing anything since the first iphone launch. 

Second, I didn't respond to drache with regard to the original iphone being a revolution. He's far too dense to understand a simple distinction between revolution and innovation, and continues to try to put words in my mouth. At no point have I suggested that apple invented the smart phone, or the tablet. At that point I was speaking with Erio, who had made an admittedly understandable blanket statement claiming that the original iPhone was not a revolutionary product period. I simply demonstrated that objectively, the iPhone was a revolution.

Now, if you'd like to nitpick, that's fine, and you have put forward a good argument, but I would still disagree that the iPhone was not a technical, as well as commercial revolution. I don't think you can seriously dispute that the original iPhone did not drastically revamp smart phone designs and capabilities in the industry as a whole. I had a WM phone when it initially launched, and IIRC, there were NO phones using capacitive screens, touch screen technology was generally an afterthought to the traditional qwerty board, "apps" in today's sense were non-existent, built in flash memory storage was laughable and the general trend was to increase hardware specifications rather than placing a primary focus on software innovation and user experience. I mean, I don't really see how (or why) anyone would try to dispute this fact. Even the people who OWN the companies that compete with them recognized the need to drastically adjust their smart phone approaches in the wake of the iPhone's launch. 

I would ask, what more would the original iPhone need to constitute a "revolution" in your mind? I legitimately can't think of another category to change after physical design, software, design philosophy and UI/UX, and the original iPhone fundamentally altered each one of these categories when it entered the market. One might assert that the Prada had a similar shape and size, but when I speak of physical design, I'm also referring to the entire product hardware meaning the implementation of capacitive touch screens, the addition of a robust flash memory storage system (although some prefer to do the SD thing; at the time though, 64gb of SD memory was prohibitively expensive), etc. 

And to state that the iPhone hasn't changed daily lives is simply absurd. Right now in the U.K., their transportation authority is scrambling to help tourists and locals alike navigating the city since ios6 maps is a crippled POS. If one of the most popular nations on earth has to scramble to change a transportation policy because an application on a single phone doesn't work well, I believe we have all the evidence we need of just how far the iphone, and smartphones in general, have penetrated our daily lives.

Once again, realize that I consider drache a joke, and the post discussing the revolutionary nature of the iPhone was talking to Erio. Despite this, I still have made an argument that both the technical and commercial aspects of the original iPhone should, and are by most people, considered revolutionary. My battery is dying, I've gotta hit up the doctor, and enjoy this sweet as iPhone 5. Looking forward to a good response, and have a great day.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 22, 2012)

Another fan made poster using the Nokia Lumia 920.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not sure and the end of my contract if I'll go for a Lumia 920 or a Samsung SG3.

Can anyone convince me of the benefits of either?  On a Lumia 800 atm.

iPhone 5 is probably not going to be available on my contract next year.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 22, 2012)

iphone 5 sux


----------



## impersonal (Sep 23, 2012)

hyakku said:


> Now, if you'd like to nitpick, that's fine, and you have put forward a good argument, but I would still disagree that the iPhone was not a technical, as well as commercial revolution.


Well, I haven't disputed that. I was mostly annoyed at the strategy of changing the nature of the argument in the middle of the discussion, which is something people often do, more or less consciously.

But yeah, I believe a case can be made that the iPhone brought very significant change to smart phone design, characteristics and conception. Whether these changes are sufficiently important to constitute a "revolution" is more subjective and depends on your frame of reference. For example some people consider the appearance of mini-skirts and mini-shorts and whatnot revolutionary in fashion, I'm not too sure about it ;-). Same goes for the iPhone. I only care about phones characteristics when I have to buy one, so I'm not in a position to decide what constitutes a revolution and what does not.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2012)

after testing both the iphone and my galaxy i can confirm that the galaxy takes 3 poops on the iphone


----------



## Krippy (Sep 23, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Honestly I'd still buy the iPhone. Android technology has quite a few bugs.



Meh, I can live with those.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 23, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> after testing both the iphone and my galaxy i can confirm that the galaxy takes 3 poops on the iphone



After handling an iPhone 5 and an S3 I can say that both are great options, you clearly haven't handled both phones. Or seen any benchmarks. In any case unless your referring to software preference, you can't possibly mean this by performance seeing as how the a6 outclasses every other SOC unless they are over clocked.



As for the guy who asked between choosing a Lumia or S3 I would personally consider waiting to see the Lumia in person. First, I would want to know more about the phones performance, as hardware does not always equal good performance as the above link demonstrates. That said, WP is highly efficient and you can expect great performance. Second, I also think the Lumia is more unique than IPhone or the S3, which won't really affect your daily use, but it is cool to have a little novelty factor. I also am looking forward to seein their low light optics as I'm pretty sure they will outdo the iPhone 5, and the low light photos have been fanfuckingtastic so far. Altogether, if the performance is good, Id go with the Lumia 920 as you're guaranteed timely updates and the ecosystem, while smaller than android, is more unified with office, outlook and live integration becoming better by the day. With windows 8 coming you also will greatly benefit if you pick up a tablet or have a PC (apple managed to convince me to buy a Mbp in this manner, the software integration is fantastic), and I think as long as Microsoft does things well , which they seem like they are, you can look forward to seamless software integration across platforms .

That said the s3 is sweet as fuck, has more apps , a good camera and android might appeal to you if you're really into customizing your phone. I personally value having a robust ecosystem more and would suggest the 920. The last thing I would consider though, is that the S4 will come out early next year, so if you wait until the 920 drops to compare, you might find it hard to justify buying the s3 knowing another one is around the corner.

Also, consider HTCs new W8 phones, they look equally sick.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a casual user though. 
Most of that stuff is gibberish to me




> Also, consider HTCs new W8 phones, they look equally sick.



HTC always seemed good
Hows the HTC One S.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 23, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm a casual user though.
> Most of that stuff is gibberish to me
> 
> 
> ...



Completely understandable man, don't be upset because youre not a phone nerd like many of us lol. You're the majority, which is why I always find it funny when people tout specs and weird features on commercials since most people don't know what they're saying. I'll try to make it more concrete.

With windows phone, you don't really need to pay attention to specs as their min. Requirements allow for all of the phones to have smooth, fluid performance. With the S3, One series, and a few other phones, Android is equally fluid and smooth. However, to save yourself a headache, I would limit my android choices to the S3, Note (I think that thing is fucking ridiculous but some people really like the extra screen real estate) or one of the One series from Htc. All are great phones that shouldn't cause you hardware issues.

When I talk about camera performance, they all have great cameras, but some go above and beyond. The galaxy takes pretty good low light photos (photos where it's dark) as does the HTC, but Nokia has demonstrated a great talent for photography in general, and while I know you may not be interested now, you'd be shocked how quickly you can replace a basic point and shoot camera with your phone as long as you aren't looking for Nikon quality shots (and even that's debatable; I believe one of the NYT reports at the Olympics exclusively used an iPhone 4s and binoculars reversed to take phenomenal photos, I can't even imagine what an iPhone 5 or Lucia 920 would do). It sucks that the iPhone won't even be available to you as an option, as I really think that these two have (will have) cameras that won't be matched until early next year with the possibility of the S4.

With the updates thing, android I feel is at a unique disadvantage. Samsung and HTC have been relatively good at pushing out the latest google operating system updates to their phones pretty quickly, but they often lag behind the release and so you're stuck waiting for features. Most power users just root their phone and install custom ROMs, which are essentially basic operating systems modified by talented community members, but as you're a casual user I wouldn't place that burden on you. You can avoid these issues if you go android by sticking with the s3 or one series. Windows phone on the other hand, is very similar to ios in that the time between a new update from Microsoft and it being installed on your phone is generally pretty fast. That alone makes life a lot easier for a casual user as you won't have to worry about making sure your phone is up to date.

With the ecosystem idea, it's something you really experience before understanding, but basically assuming you have many windows products (and intend to stay that way), Microsoft is adding a ton of features on the desktop, tablet and phone operating system to make them interconnected and work seamlessly together. For instance, with ios and ICloud (Microsofts equivalent is sky drive), the data stored on your phone is automatically synced across my iPad, phone and now MBP. I have instant access to any pictures from parties from the last night, messages, email, etc. I can even close a browsing session on my phone and swap over to my MBP and everything will be the same. This interplay runs deep and will in windows 8 similarly. It makes life easy and also the convenience really can't be overstated. Any docs I type on my iPad are already ready for heavy editing on my laptop if need be, and vice versa. 

With android you don't really get this unless to have a chrome book, and even then the interplay between hardware devices is tenuous at best. This is, in my opinion, the biggest selling point of iOS and will likely be for windows 8 too. I started with an iPad and refused to consider the iPhone or any MacBook product. Now I've got all three because the ease of use, great matching of hardware and software, and general performance and efficiency gains I get form using them became apparent over time.

Finally, HTC 8x phones are scheduled to be released around the same time as the 920. If you can wait, I think it would be a wise idea and try to choose then rather than considering the one series since they are pretty old now, and if possible consider the iPhone 5 as, despite what some would have you believe, I think you may find it trumps all of these devices for a casual user. There's some info below on the 8x compared to the 920 One sweet feature of the 920 (although I have to see it in practice before I approve) is the ability to use gloves with the phone. If you live somewhere where it gets cold, that alone might really make it more viable than other phones. As for the "wireless" charging, I wouldn't place too much stock in that if you are considering these phones. It's just inductive charging and you'll have to have the base plugged into the wall so it's fundamentally not much different from traditional charging for practicality's sake. 

Hope I could help and let me know if you have any more questions, got some constitutional law to read -_-. Also, if you don't mind me asking, where do you live if you don't mind me asking? That could determine some things as well.


----------



## drache (Sep 24, 2012)

lol apple really screwed up the maps along with apparently a number of other things


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I have an issue with presenting benchmarks because there are a few things that have to be clarified in the process. 

While it may seem the I phone is a superior product keep in mind the results of the benchmark are generally superfluous. For the facts I am about to state.

Apple's hardware and software for their I phone are really polished, due to the fact that they make their hardware, and software with one device in mind, which allows them to tweak the performance to meet the current standard at which the I phone is at presently. 

But if we look at the hardware, and software for Android devices it's far more variable, and unpredictable. Since Google's Android platform is open sourced it falls onto the manufactures to find the sweet spot for their soft, and hardware. Google cannot make their code work the same across all the Android devices because there are so many makes, and models with different hardware, and software. Which brings me to my next point; Android has no set standards for the platform which allows each manufacturer to create their own flavor of the vanilla (stock) Android platform, which creates more variables that have to be worked out with the hardware, and software.  Some of these 'skins' may be heavier, or lighter than others which further creates fragmentation among the Android users. 

You can't properly compare the two operating systems as Apple's is generally only meant for a few devices, which they manufacture. While Android doesn't have a set system which it works with, allowing Apple more wiggle room to run a fine tooth comb through their products, while Google has no real power over what people do with their OS.


----------



## fonsunnm (Sep 24, 2012)

That is why people buying them..


----------



## drache (Sep 24, 2012)

^

um yeah you don't really understand andriod or apple nearly as well as you think you do


----------



## hyakku (Sep 24, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Well I have an issue with presenting benchmarks because there are a few things that have to be clarified in the process.
> 
> While it may seem the I phone is a superior product keep in mind the results of the benchmark are generally superfluous. For the facts I am about to state.
> 
> ...



Well I definitely agree that Android is more variable, but I'm not sure why that should matter to the end user. I only brought that up because objectively, there's no way someone can say that any current android phone has better "raw" performance than the iPhone, yet I constantly see people that misunderstand that while the hardware might be better on paper, without great software optimization none of that really matters to an end user that's not interested in having to download various ROMS to find that perfect sweet spot. This is similar to the reason why AMOLED has a better chance of outclassing LCD and SLCD screens in the future, but currently can't match the color gamut and general display quality of the LCDs in the iPhones; the hardware isn't optimized to work with the software, and it's not really Samsungs fault, it's just the evolution of hardware. No doubt in the future Apple will have to swallow some pride and invest into SAMOLED screens once Sammy has worked out hardware and energy optimization issues.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2012)

hyakku said:


> Well I definitely agree that Android is more variable, but I'm not sure why that should matter to the end user. I only brought that up because objectively, there's no way someone can say that any current android phone has better "raw" performance than the iPhone, yet I constantly see people that misunderstand that while the hardware might be better on paper, without great software optimization none of that really matters to an end user that's not interested in having to download various ROMS to find that perfect sweet spot. This is similar to the reason why AMOLED has a better chance of outclassing LCD and SLCD screens in the future, but currently can't match the color gamut and general display quality of the LCDs in the iPhones; the hardware isn't optimized to work with the software, and it's not really Samsungs fault, it's just the evolution of hardware. No doubt in the future Apple will have to swallow some pride and invest into SAMOLED screens once Sammy has worked out hardware and energy optimization issues.



Indeed, without proper fine tuning your specs are indeed just numbers. Another thing Apple has done right.


----------



## Samehada (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone mind telling me which one is overall better? In dummy terms?


----------



## drache (Sep 24, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Anyone mind telling me which one is overall better? In dummy terms?



no such thing

if you're happy being told what to do, what to put on your system and how you can use your system apple is okay. Overprived and over hyped but okay

Android on the other hand allows for much more customization both in the system and apps.

This is really the great difference between the 2 everything else is just window dressing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2012)

Also Android has a variety of price ranges which are reasonable.


----------



## drache (Sep 24, 2012)

^

true but in fairness you can buy older iphones now that kinda of approximate this too


----------



## hyakku (Sep 24, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Anyone mind telling me which one is overall better? In dummy terms?



What type of computer and tablet do you have? Would you be willing to invest time Learning how to modify your device? Preferred service provider? Would you consider yourself a power user or casual user? What do many of your friends have?

Answering those questions will help best direct you. I wouldn't listen to (what I'm sure you've realized) an ignorant statement trying to hoodwink you into essentially stating you're either a sheep or a freeman by making a phone choice.


----------



## drache (Sep 24, 2012)

hyakku said:


> What type of computer and tablet do you have? Would you be willing to invest time Learning how to modify your device? Preferred service provider? Would you consider yourself a power user or casual user? What do many of your friends have?
> 
> Answering those questions will help best direct you. I wouldn't listen to (what I'm sure you've realized) an ignorant statement trying to hoodwink you into essentially stating you're either a sheep or a freeman by making a phone choice.



if you really want to argue that apple is not a closed system then you're obviously being disingenious and a fan boy (though that's not a huge surprise)


----------

